# Pink Bear's Den



## Pinkbear

Let's get to this, been waiting long enough. I'm currently going into week 4, so I cut out the boring part of the cycle.
Decided to add mast thanks to Bundy. I'm running 20ml vials, you guys should know. And the var is special order fruit punch flavor.


Weeks 1-20 test cyp 250 Mon/Friday
Weeks 6-16 tren a 100 Mon/wed/Friday
Weeks 6-16 mast p 100 Mon/wed/Friday
Weeks 11-17 var 75 ed
Adex 1mg/wk

Pct clomid & nolva 
100/100/50/50
40/40/20/20

Have caber on hand 

Stats 
6'3 
225lbs 
Bf unknown but in the low teens 12-13%

Eating is 3000+ cals a day minimum. I don't have a max but I'm trying my best not to eat too much garbage.

Training is 6 days a week, 
3 day split ran 2x a week
Back & bis 
Chest & shoulders & Tris ( this day is more focus chest but still doing ohp, I'm coming for you s4l)
Legs 
Calves and abs are sprinkled in there somewhere.

I love heavy lifting and that's what I'm sticking to.

Training is based around 5/3/1 I think on the 1 rep week I'll post videos. Current lifts according to my app I use...
Press 230
DL 485
Bench 355
Squat 385
These are not my true maxes... Iv never maxed before.

Goals? Hmm only real goal I have is to be 240ish at the end of this. Not stepping on stage, not preping for a meet
Just lifting cuz I love it.


----------



## losieloos

Nice pink. But a steroid cycle isn't complete without anadrol.


----------



## losieloos

No hcg? Why not?


----------



## losieloos

Those are good dosages btw.


----------



## Pinkbear

Need to get some hcg, 
 Wanted to keep the doses moderate, 
First time with tren and mast, no need to go on overkill on the doses.

Drol? Nah not this time around. I love me some var


----------



## Megatron28

Why not just use the caber instead of have it on hand?  It doesn't have the nasty side effects like prami.


----------



## losieloos

Megatron28 said:


> Why not just use the caber instead of have it on hand?  It doesn't have the nasty side effects like prami.



That would be a waste of money if he doesn't get any sides.


----------



## Pinkbear

Megatron28 said:


> Why not just use the caber instead of have it on hand?  It doesn't have the nasty side effects like prami.



Any benifts to using it


----------



## GreatGunz

Pinky your gonna love that cycle tren and mast together YES SIR......


----------



## Pinkbear

Yeah like I said Bundy talked me into the mast.
Cycles shouldn't make you feel shitty. 
Right now km starting to feel the test and I feel great. Tons of energy and beast in the gym


----------



## Bro Bundy

with my experience with tren u should just use the caber from day 1 of tren..beside that its one mean cycle u got..your gonna be strong as ever and lean


----------



## Megatron28

losieloos said:


> That would be a waste of money if he doesn't get any sides.



I would rather prevent negative side effects over treating them after they manifest.  As an example, I would prefer to prevent gyno over getting surgery to remove it.  I would prefer to prevent a limp dick at the wrong moment over explaining to the girl that you really do find her attractive.  If only she would give you a second chance in a week.  I think these benefits outweigh the risks of taking caber.

Besides, the money has already been spent.  He has it.  And if you are counting pennies on a cycle perhaps you should find a different past time.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'll start the caber at .5/wk when I start the tren


----------



## Rumpy

It smells weird in here


----------



## jennerrator

bout damn time, kick ass!


----------



## Assassin32

That's a pretty ambitious workout schedule, dude. Make sure you get plenty of rest. I could never pull off that many heavy workouts in a week. Good luck, man.


----------



## AlphaD

Nice Pink.....!!!! Its about freakin time you kick this off!!


----------



## Pinkbear

Assassin32 said:


> That's a pretty ambitious workout schedule, dude. Make sure you get plenty of rest. I could never pull off that many heavy workouts in a week. Good luck, man.



I'd thought it be to much to but I feel good.
Never to sore when I hit the same muscle again
I know in normal circumstances it would be not wise to hit muscle like I am but I'm letting the compounds do their work. 
Is this not why juice is great, faster recovery and growth


----------



## Megatron28

Pinkbear said:


> I'd thought it be to much to but I feel good.
> Never to sore when I hit the same muscle again
> I know in normal circumstances it would be not wise to hit muscle like I am but I'm letting the compounds do their work.
> Is this not why juice is great, faster recovery and growth



Scrubbing bubbles.


----------



## Assassin32

More power to ya, man. You're young, as long as you feel good, let it rip. I'm just old and decrepit. I'm wiped doing 3 or 4 heavy workouts a even week while blasting.


----------



## Azog

Get it Pink!


----------



## Seeker

You're an idiot


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> You're an idiot


Lol seek don't be mad.


----------



## Redrum1327

Kick Ass PB keep us updated on the progress bro


----------



## stonetag

Lifting because you love it, there is no better motivation in my book. Bust it out Pink.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Good luck pink. You should get veiny and hard as **** off this cycle. 

And for what it's worth i used to do 6 Days a week training. Did it for years. Since I've been doing 4 days a week on the cube I've never looked better or bigger. The rest is key man. And I'm only on 175 mgs test. Like i said take it for what it's worth but I've been doing this a long time. 

Good luck to ya homie.


----------



## bronco

Its gonna be kind of hard playing tennis on all that tren... But whatever. Ill be following


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> Good luck pink. You should get veiny and hard as **** off this cycle.
> 
> And for what it's worth i used to do 6 Days a week training. Did it for years. Since I've been doing 4 days a week on the cube I've never looked better or bigger. The rest is key man. And I'm only on 175 mgs test. Like i said take it for what it's worth but I've been doing this a long time.
> 
> Good luck to ya homie.



Hmm maybe I'll rethink my training


----------



## Tren4Life

4 days a week is enough Pink. With working a full time job you'll. ever get enough rest for 6 days. 

Good luck 



Pussy


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> 4 days a week is enough Pink. With working a full time job you'll. ever get enough rest for 6 days.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy


Hmmm alright I'll take it down a notch


----------



## Bro Bundy

being in the gym is alot of fun on gear..I say listen to your body and hit that shit hard ed taking breaks when u feel u need it..I like 5 days a week old school bb style training


----------



## NbleSavage

Good luck Pink! Agree with BB - you def need to listen to your body on that kind of training cadence. Don't let the gear mask symptoms of overtraining. 

Get shredded!


----------



## ECKSRATED

It all depends on how intense your training is too. If your Killin your cns every day then u need more time off. If your just gonna do curls everyday like a pansie then 6 Days a week is cool. I think no more than 5 ever. U grow outside of the gym.


----------



## Pinkbear

Alright after some DL at the gym I'm gunna go back to a 4 day split with a 5th day as a maybe day.

Going to be mostly compound lifts


----------



## Maintenance Man

Don't forget about lifting my cock when you get home from work. That's your core compound lift for tennis players


----------



## Bro Bundy

pb plays tennis lmao


----------



## Armedanddangerous

Good luck PB!!!!! keep us posted brother


----------



## Pinkbear

Nation chest day


----------



## Magical

Looks like a nice ride Pinky, enjoy


----------



## Magical

Maintenance Man said:


> Don't forget about lifting my cock when you get home from work. That's your core compound lift for tennis players



Yeah those side cock lifts really develope the delts


----------



## Yaya

Pink...if this doesn't get u big then give it up


----------



## jennerrator

PB, this is a log..............................where are your lifts?


----------



## Pinkbear

I'll post yesterdays lifts today lol


----------



## Pinkbear

*Monday week 4*

230lbs 
First time I have been 230lb ever. Feel the cyp is starting to kick in now. Told you all I skipped the boring part.

Chest day.
Bench 135x5 185x5 225x3 275x3 *290x7*
Incline db 105x6 105x6 105x6 95x6
Cable fly's forgot the weight but 4 sets of 6
Tri cable pull downs 150x8 150x8 165x8 165x8
Incline bench 6x150+4 bands 6x150+3bands 6x150+2bands 6x150+1band 150 for burn out
Single arm rope pull downs 4 sets of 8
Finish with some dips and push ups

Didn't quit do exactly what I wanted. My gym gets very crowee and its small. Crowed with guys curling everywhere, rows of dudes curling in the mirror no lie. I should take a pic.

Diet has been decent. I'm currently trying to match carbs and pros


----------



## Pinkbear

Tuesday 


Back day
DL 185X5 225X5 315X3 365X3 *395X7*
Lat pull downs 4x6 185lbs
Cable rows 4x6 210lbs
Db rows 4x6 100lbs

Rope curls 4x8 90lbs
Preacher 4x8 25s on each side
Standing db curls 4x8 25

Strength is def going up. DL I felt I could of done more but I'm happy with that. Don't want to get hurt this early in ...


----------



## Joliver

Good work pink.


----------



## Seeker

I'm watching you fuker!


----------



## Rumpy

Pics or I'm not coming back


----------



## Maintenance Man

Pics or you will be Pedobear again!!!


----------



## Pinkbear

I  wanna sign up for a meet.
Probably something for mid cycle or so.
If you guys could maybe help me out with chosing one.
Should I do it mid cycle or wait till after? Any way of know of they test or not? What weight class should I aim for? 
Currently I'm floating around 225-230lbs. Remember I'm 6'3.


----------



## TriniJuice

This sounds like alot of stress over a tennis match


----------



## Pinkbear

Also don't want to alter my cycle.


----------



## Joliver

Pinkbear said:


> I  wanna sign up for a meet.
> Probably something for mid cycle or so.
> If you guys could maybe help me out with chosing one.
> Should I do it mid cycle or wait till after? Any way of know of they test or not? What weight class should I aim for?
> Currently I'm floating around 225-230lbs. Remember I'm 6'3.




http://www.powerliftingwatch.com/node/4421

Use that link and search your state and the date you'd like to compete.  You will be better off finding all of the meets in your area, then selecting the federation.  

You will need to decide what weight class you want to lift in.  Right now, you would probably be better suited to lift in the 220lb class at your current weight.  In most feds the next step up is the 242 class.  Either one will be fine.


----------



## Pinkbear

Shit that's a big jump. 
For me to be in the 220lb class will be hard. I just started the cycle and my weight keeps going up. 220 I would have to be cutting and watching my diet until the meet. I don't think 220 will be happening. And 242 **** that's a lot I gotta gain


----------



## Maintenance Man

Pinkbear said:


> Shit that's a big jump.
> For me to be in the 220lb class will be hard. I just started the cycle and my weight keeps going up. 220 I would have to be cutting and watching my diet until the meet. I don't think 220 will be happening. And 242 **** that's a lot I gotta gain



Don't be a pussy. Get your water meds, IV, and sort that shit out lol


----------



## Pinkbear

Gunna need more ground bison and rice


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 4 

Had a half ass leg day today.
Squats 315x7
Box squats 225 4x6
Leg press 6 plate 4x6


----------



## jennerrator

Pinkbear said:


> Week 4
> 
> Had a half ass leg day today.
> Squats 315x7
> Box squats 225 4x6
> Leg press 6 plate 4x6



dude, you did those so fast you could have done 20 more! lol


----------



## Seeker

Please walk it back in next time. Don't lean over and rack it. Nice ass! Did that big lady HAVE to be in the vid? Dam


----------



## jennerrator

Seeker said:


> Please walk it back in next time. Don't lean over and rack it. Nice ass! Did that big lady HAVE to be in the vid? Dam



hahahahha, I didn't want to be the one to say nice ass lol


----------



## Joliver

Pink, get a box that is at the right depth (crease of the hip below the top of the knee), and practice hitting your depth and keeping your knees out.  Practice with different squat widths.  It was hard to see from that angle how far you were forward.  A good PLing squat relies on the glutes, hips, and hams for drive.

You have good starting strength.  You are going to do fine....once that beard fully comes in...


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice vid pink. More people shouldstart pposting videos. Lots of smart folks on hear to help with Form and other shit.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'll do a different angle next time but I know in was hitting the depth


----------



## Tren4Life

I bet you can't do 365 for 2


----------



## Pinkbear

Challenge accepted steel you bitch


----------



## AlphaD

Pink, looked great from that angle, I mean the lady with boxing gloves.....

Strong squat..... definitely do another angle.  And comsider doing box squats as Jol said.  I started them 3 months ago, and its amazing how strong i have grown thru the implementation of this movement.


----------



## Pinkbear

Lol. 
Yes my gym is small and very crowded... Every video you problay will see something fun

They have boxes. There is one that seem right at or little above were I need to be and another that is probably 12-14 inches off the ground


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Challenge accepted steel you bitch



Show me what your made of then


----------



## PillarofBalance

Looks like you're doing better pink.  Keep working that squat. Most economical way to add muscle imo


----------



## Pinkbear

*Week 4*

230lb today

Chest/tri 

Bench 
135x5 185x5 225x3 275x3 *315x4*
225 5x3reps

Incline db 
105 4x4 reps

Seat cable fly's 
50 4x4 reps

Incline bench 
135+ 4 bands x 4  135+3bands x 4   135+2 bands x4 135+1band x 4.   135+4 bands x 4

Tri pull downs 
150 4x8

Single arm tri cables
45 4x8

Flat bench db
75 4x6

Skull crushers 
85 4x6

Feeling good.
Sweating a lot. Shirt gets drenched at work. Drink probly 2 gallons of water threw out the day
Size is coming in my arms, shoulders and quads. Though always are the first muscles on me to increase in size.


----------



## Pinkbear

*week 5*

Back day

So I tried 455 and got it to my knees then had to drop it. Form went in the trash and lost it. Did 425 right after though 

Dead lift 
225x5 315x3 375x3 405x2 455x1 (missed) 425x1
315 5x3 reps

Wide grip cable rows
185 4x6

Narrow grip lat pull downs 
150 4x6

Cable rope curls 
100 4x8

Preacher curl 
75 4x8


----------



## Pinkbear

6'3
227lb


----------



## losieloos

Nice pink.  Keep getting ****ing huge.


----------



## Pinkbear

Leg day

Squat 
225x5 275x5 315x3 *365x2* (oh yeah steel! )

Front squats with box 
225 4x6reps

In place lunges with back leg elevated (idk what they are)
50 4x8reps

Leg press 
4 plates x 6
5 plates x 5
6 plates x 4
7 plates x 3
8 plates x 2


----------



## jennerrator

my, what big arms you have!


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice squatting pink.


----------



## Dtownry

OH YEA.  That's what I am talking about brother!


----------



## Jayjay82

Doing good brother keep it up


----------



## Tren4Life

Excellent squat brother.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nice job Pink. You got to dig deep though. You def had at least one more rep in there on that 365 if you wanted it. I bet you could have got 5 if you REALLY wanted it.


----------



## Pinkbear

Feeling very tight today.
Work clothes are tighter around the legs and upper back

Today I'm starting the tren and mast
I'm starting a new pin schedule 

Cyp 250/tren 100/mast p 100 ...EOD now I'm gunna switch every other other shot will be only 125 cyp. May sound confusing but its not. 

This will give me a total of cyp 687/tren 350/mast 350 

I will be also be changing my AI
EOD will be adex .5 and caber .25  3xwk for adex 1.5 caber.75 a week

This may all sound confusing but its not really.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pink what is your best squat to date?

You smoked that 365. Time to put 4 plates on that bar.

Get a pair of chucks and squat In those. You lose power using shoes with a squishy sole. Most sneaker soles can't stand up to a load beyond your own weight. I used to wear Nike shox. Until I hit 250 ish and started crushing them lol

And also unrack with both legs for safety sake.


----------



## Bro Bundy

and work them abs lol


----------



## Jayjay82

Pink your doing great keep it up bro!


----------



## Jayjay82

I love to see someone taking this shit serious and not just jumping into something they have no idea about!


----------



## Joliver

Good work Pink!


----------



## Pinkbear

Thank all you guys

POB I will switch shoes and that I would say was the most weight with the best form. I haven't done 405 in a while and its ugly.

Bundy what are abs?

Week 6 

232lb today holy shit. Need to up my cardio
Feeling tight all over....mainly legs and arms

So I took the plunge 
1ml test cyp 250
1ml tren a 100
1ml mast p 100

Took FOREVER to go in

Chest day 

Bench 
135x5 225x5 275x3 *315x4* same as last week but number 4 was easy

Bench
225+3 bands 5x5 

Cable fly's 
4x8

Incline db
100lbs 4x8

Incline bench 
135 4x8 chest was done at this point

Tri pull down 
4x10

Single arm.pull down
4x10

Straight bar pull downs
4x10


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pink h always do tris after chest? And bis after back? I couldnever do it that way. I need to start hitting a muscle when it's fresh and not fatigued at all. Just curious how u do it


----------



## Seeker

Got any bloods taken? Don't give me no shit either,  Private labs are all over the place around here.  Getting some work done before you started the tren and mast 6 weeks in would have been a good idea.


----------



## Jayjay82

Ecks is 100% right chest first then tri's and back first then biceps it will really help you pink muscles won't be as fatigued and you will definitely notice a difference. What I was taught was first bigger muscle groups then do smaller muscle groups


----------



## ECKSRATED

Jayjay82 said:


> Ecks is 100% right chest first then tri's and back first then biceps it will really help you pink muscles won't be as fatigued and you will definitely notice a difference. What I was taught was first bigger muscle groups then do smaller muscle groups


No jj I was saying doing chest and bis together and back and tris. There's no wrong way but that's the way I prefer cus after hitting chest my tris are already fatigued and I like to hit a muscle starting fresh.


----------



## Tren4Life

I don't think you can bench 350 anyway. 

Pussy


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> Pink h always do tris after chest? And bis after back? I couldnever do it that way. I need to start hitting a muscle when it's fresh and not fatigued at all. Just curious how u do it



Iv always done it like this. I like to kill muscles all at once. This way also its less actually tri workouts that I have to do becuz they are used during most chest exercises.

My theory is kill them in one day and give them a longer rest vs use them on Monday with chest then again another day of the week with back



Seeker said:


> Got any bloods taken? Don't give me no shit either,  Private labs are all over the place around here.  Getting some work done before you started the tren and mast 6 weeks in would have been a good idea.



Suck my balls 
Seeks number 1



Jayjay82 said:


> Ecks is 100% right chest first then tri's and back first then biceps it will really help you pink muscles won't be as fatigued and you will definitely notice a difference. What I was taught was first bigger muscle groups then do smaller muscle groups



That's what I'm doing. Unless I'm reading this wrong ...or you are idk

I always start with my heavy compounds leading into main muscle ISO workouts to secondary muscle groups. I'm not gunna go burn out on tri pull downs then try n bench heavy


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't think you can bench 350 anyway.
> 
> Pussy



I'll show you weak ****


----------



## Bro Bundy

work them abs lol


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 6

Feeling good. Leg has 0 pip after 3ml injection. 
Sweating a lot in the gym now. Curling I started dripping lol. Strength is def up. 

So I pulled 455x1 tonight. I'll admit after watching the video my legs were not fully locked out at the top but I'll still take it.  

Watch the whole video lol @ the end


----------



## Tren4Life

Wait are those gloves. Now I know for sure you are a pussy!!!

Haha you got in trouble.


----------



## Pinkbear

OK since everyone hates my gloves I'm losing them

Assholes


----------



## Seeker

Besides wearing the bitch mittens what exactly did you do wrong? WTF! Get out of that shit hole. Nice easy pull. Thanks for grabbing your package too. Made for good viewing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Get rid of the gloves and use chalk Pink.


----------



## jennerrator

good job, and I didn't even notice the crotch grabs


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice lift pink. 

No glove. No love.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

They probably don't allow chalk at his gym...Most gyms don't nowadays.

You touched your pp


----------



## DocDePanda187123

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> They probably don't allow chalk at his gym...Most gyms don't nowadays.
> 
> You touched your pp



Neither does mine but I just put it in a ziploc bag and apply it when no one's looking lol. Another option is liquid chalk and that makes no mess.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> They probably don't allow chalk at his gym...Most gyms don't nowadays.
> 
> You touched your pp



My gym doesn't allow chaulk, chains, or bands (they have their own shitty bands they want people to use).

I just bring my shit in and don't say anything. The tennis player at the front desk ain't gonna do shit....


----------



## DF

Looked like you got that pretty easy Pink.  The chick in the orange has a nice ass too.


----------



## don draco

Nice pull Pink. Looks like it went up easy.  

& lose the gloves!


----------



## RowdyBrad

Or get man hands....


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Doc: liquid chalk? **** physics!

DYS: hell yea bro! **** those pussy rules! Our Gym has chalk everywhere!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Doc: liquid chalk? **** physics!
> 
> DYS: hell yea bro! **** those pussy rules! Our Gym has chalk everywhere!



Yea lol. I got some from vitamin shoppe of all places but switched back to real chalk and just being sneaky about it hahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED

I don't see what the problem is with gloves. I don't wear them but if the guy wants to wear gloves who cares. 

Fukk Ronnie Coleman wore gloves and straps when he dead lifted 800 lbs for reps 2 weeks out from the Olympia.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't see what the problem is with gloves. I don't wear them but if the guy wants to wear gloves who cares.
> 
> Fukk Ronnie Coleman wore gloves and straps when he dead lifted 800 lbs for reps 2 weeks out from the Olympia.



Gloves hinder your grip and just add another thing to the list of shit that can go wrong. Ronnie didn't exactly deadlift 800 for reps. They were touch n go so technically not a deadlift after the first rep. My $.02


----------



## ECKSRATED

Docd187123 said:


> Gloves hinder your grip and just add another thing to the list of shit that can go wrong. Ronnie didn't exactly deadlift 800 for reps. They were touch n go so technically not a deadlift after the first rep. My $.02


Unless he's gonna compete in powerlifting then who cares. 

And for u to even say that about anyone repping 800 pounds even if it'stouch and go Is fukking ridiculous. Let me see u touch and go rep 600. Wow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Unless he's gonna compete in powerlifting then who cares.
> 
> And for u to even say that about anyone repping 800 pounds even if it'stouch and go Is fukking ridiculous. Let me see u touch and go rep 600. Wow.



Even when I wasn't into powerlifting I still didn't use gloves. I simply gave him my opinion on the gloves. Whether he follows suit or not is up to him. 

A dead lift isn't a DEADlift if it's not pulled from a DEAD STOP. It may be semantics but that's what the lift is and why it's so difficult...as DEADlift begins with a concentric contraction from a dead stop. There's no way around this fact. I wasnt attempting to take anything away from Ronnie as 800lbs is still a lot of weight but you simply cannot call them deadlifts after the first rep if you touch n go. 

Oh and I've pulled 575 for a triple at 19 playing ball but I actually did it from a dead stop. this thread isn't about me though or Ronnie so let's keep it on track.


----------



## Pinkbear

Doc and xrated go take you ego stroking some where else.

I wear gloves mainly becuz I'm a mechanic and I need to save my hands as much as I can. Not a single day at work do I leave with out a cut or smashing my fingers. 
So **** all of you.

Now yes my gym doesn't allow anything. Chalk hell no.
Chains I tried they came and told me that I couldn't have them mid squat.

I'm making do with what I have.


----------



## losieloos

Pussy gym.


----------



## jennerrator

damn, lighten up guys..............................................................................this reminds me of the stupid PL vs BB bullshit...let people train the way they train, results are all we fuuking care about.


----------



## AlphaD

Jenner said:


> damn, lighten up guys..............................................................................this reminds me of the stupid PL vs BB bullshit...let people train the way they train, results are all we fuuking care about.


Jenn .......calm everyone down....put up a boob pick..



Pink, nice pull brother, with the addition of u pulling on your junk......a +++


----------



## ECKSRATED

No ego stroking here. Just gets me kinda upset when people call other people pussies or bitches for using straps or gloves. I used straps for 13 years of my training and I'm bigger and stronger than most these guys that call others pussies for using them. 

If gloves make it easier for pink to hold the tennis racket after deads then so be it. Lol. 

Anyways good lifting pink .


----------



## losieloos

I love using straps.


ECKSRATED said:


> No ego stroking here. Just gets me kinda upset when people call other people pussies or bitches for using straps or gloves. I used straps for 13 years of my training and I'm bigger and stronger than most these guys that call others pussies for using them.
> 
> If gloves make it easier for pink to hold the tennis racket after deads then so be it. Lol.
> 
> Anyways good lifting pink .


----------



## Jayjay82

Pink your doing great Fukk it if you use gloves or straps at least your making great gains and taking this shit serious. I love to see someone take lifting as serious as you. Just keep doing what your doing cause it keeps getting better and better. Best of luck pink!


----------



## Malevolence

Your aviation is looking pretty good. Nice work


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice lift & fawk the Planet Fitness Nazis. You should have knocked him unconscious with a 45 Lb plate and then sodomized him in front of the two hotties 'mirin you while screaming "THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU F#CK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!!!"


----------



## Pinkbear

NbleSavage said:


> Nice lift & fawk the Planet Fitness Nazis. You should have knocked him unconscious with a 45 Lb plate and then sodomized him in front of the two hotties 'mirin you while screaming "THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU F#CK A STRANGER IN THE ASS!!!"




Lol

Did shoulders yesterday. 
I pushed heavy objects above my head
Seated ohp 225x2


----------



## Jada

Pinky great fkin job. I'm a little late to ur log but just read the whole thang! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Pinkbear

Guys Jada is jumping on a cycle !!!!
Watch out angry midgets ahead


----------



## Pinkbear

Still week 6

233lbs

I'm going for 405 next week

Legs day 
385x1 





Box squats 
315 x 2.   2 sets
275 x 3.   3 sets
225 x4.    4 sets 

Lunges 

Leg press
8 plates x 6 
9 plates x 4
10 plates x 2
 8 plates burn out
6 plates burn out
4 plates burn out
2 plates burn out 
Legs were done after this


----------



## M_T Pockets

Nice work Pink. Keep it strong.


----------



## Tren4Life

Nice squat Pink. That looked easy. 
The only thing I noticed was that your knees come forward a little to far for me. Everyone has their own grove so it's no big deal as long as your comfortable there. Just make sure your knees don't come in on you out of the hole. Force your knees out and put the weight on the outside of your foot. 

Just my .02


----------



## DF

Wait! I thought we banned ball busting on UGBB.  Nope, I'm wrong if we did we'd have very little content.  Suck it up guys! & do an E check.  Nothing better than busting Pinks nuts.  Pink you need thicker pads in those gloves. (see ball busting)


----------



## Pinkbear

DF said:


> Wait! I thought we banned ball busting on UGBB.  Nope, I'm wrong if we did we'd have very little content.  Suck it up guys! & do an E check.  Nothing better than busting Pinks nuts.  Pink you need thicker pads in those gloves. (see ball busting)



.......cricket cricket


----------



## DF

BTW nice squat, but I was looking forward to the dick grab at the end.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> Nice squat Pink. That looked easy.
> The only thing I noticed was that your knees come forward a little to far for me. Everyone has their own grove so it's no big deal as long as your comfortable there. Just make sure your knees don't come in on you out of the hole. Force your knees out and put the weight on the outside of your foot.
> 
> Just my .02



I believe I fell forward a bit there


----------



## Seeker

Get a haircut you ugly Fuk.


----------



## jennerrator

Pinkbear said:


> I believe I fell forward a bit there



maybe just a tad, I actually went forward on one of mine last night freaked me out...

I have to agree with steel, the knees where the only thing I saw...

But, excellent job!


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> Get a haircut you ugly Fuk.



I wear size 13 boots 
Would you like to meet them


----------



## Pinkbear

Jenner said:


> maybe just a tad, I actually went forward on one of mine last night freaked me out...
> 
> I have to agree with steel, the knees where the only thing I saw...
> 
> But, excellent job!




Recovered after it though
And my knees I'm working on pushing them.out 
Spread the floor I believe is the goal here


----------



## Bro Bundy

Seeker said:


> Get a haircut you ugly Fuk.



hahahahahah LMAO


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 6 of tren

Well I'm "warm" all day now
I sweat a shit ton last night. Gf wanted to kill me
My pee is a dark yellow. And iv drank water all day


----------



## Bro Bundy

trens kickin in !!


----------



## ECKSRATED

I know u said u ddrank water all day but u need more water if your piss is that color. Start pounding a few extra glasses of water every hour or so along with yyour normal water intake.


----------



## jennerrator

Pinkbear said:


> Day 6 of tren
> 
> Well I'm "warm" all day now
> I sweat a shit ton last night. Gf wanted to kill me
> My pee is a dark yellow. And iv drank water all day



That wetting the sheets shit would not fly!!!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## don draco

ECKSRATED said:


> I know u said u ddrank water all day but u need more water if your piss is that color. Start pounding a few extra glasses of water every hour or so along with yyour normal water intake.



This.  My piss was a dark rust color despite drinking close to 1.5 gallons of water / day.  I've increased it to 2+ gallons per day since then and it cleared up.


----------



## Pinkbear

Jenner said:


> That wetting the sheets shit would not fly!!!
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2



Lol. I sleep on a towel. Keeps me cool and soaks everything up...
I may be on the floor soon



ECKSRATED said:


> I know u said u ddrank water all day but u need more water if your piss is that color. Start pounding a few extra glasses of water every hour or so along with yyour normal water intake.





don draco said:


> This.  My piss was a dark rust color despite drinking close to 1.5 gallons of water / day.  I've increased it to 2+ gallons per day since then and it cleared up.



During my 8 hour work shift I drink about 2 gallons alone. Possibly 3 gallons a day.

At work its almost 90 everyday. No ac and I'm inside/outside


----------



## Bro Bundy

I drank till i want to puke...tren just gives dark piss


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 7

I'm now 1 week into tren/mast going to add var @ 75 ed 

So cycle is now 
Cyp 625/week
Tren 350/week
Mast 350/week
Var 75/ed

Over all feel good. Getting huge... Haven't weighed myself today but I'm probly 235-240ish. I need to clean up my eating a lot 
Starting new diet 
Pro shake in the morning and rest of the day will be ground turkey and veggies.


----------



## Bro Bundy

get that diet in order man..thats a big time cycle u can really change your body on..


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Jesus pink you should look like Franco columbo in 10 weeks. Just a foot taller lol. That's a serious cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i bet u end up upping the tren before its over


----------



## Pinkbear

My left elbow keeps bothering me after an upper body workout.

It doesn't seem to matter chest, back, tri, bis, shoulders my left elbow will hurt the next day 

Its this dull pain mainly on the inside of my elbow.

Doesn't matter if its extended or resting it has this constant pain.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Sounds like tendinitis.


----------



## Bro Bundy

u gotta be real careful when using a strong stack like this..it makes u so strong and confident that u can easily hurt yourself..


----------



## Assassin32

Sounds like you have tendinitis in your elbow, dude. I have it really bad in my right elbow. My Dr. prescribes ice, nsaids, and range of motion exercises 3-5 times a day. None of it does jack shit. Low dose Deca helps the most. Barely notice it on 150 mg/wk.  I also wear a heavy duty EliteFTS elbow sleeve when I train. But, for the most part it just kinda comes and goes randomly.


----------



## Seeker

Try beating off with the right arm for once.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Pinkbear said:


> My left elbow keeps bothering me after an upper body workout.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter chest, back, tri, bis, shoulders my left elbow will hurt the next day
> 
> Its this dull pain mainly on the inside of my elbow.
> 
> Doesn't matter if its extended or resting it has this constant pain.



Voodoo floss.......


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pink i was having a similar problem a while ago. Try rolling your tris bis and forearms with a lacrosse ball or u can even use a barbell at the gym. 

If it's not a nerve do about 3 sets of 20 reps of light light tri extensions everyday before training. Get the elbow nice and warm first.


----------



## Pinkbear

I hide that iceing after I train helps it then but the next day it kills some times. But I will try everything you all have said. I may invest in a good wrap or sleeve

Seeker I'm right handed...you know that


----------



## Tren4Life

Mine start to hurt if my e2 is low. Running mast and using an AI almost crashed it for me.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 7

Back day

Dead lift 
225x5 315x3 405x3 *455x2*

Other back exercises 
(Fill in here)

Started var on Monday 
Instant strength gains

Changed my diet up a lot. It mainly involve s just meat and veggies. Little carbs maybe 100g or less a day.


----------



## Bro Bundy

var take about 2 weeks to just start kickin in..the power your feeling is from the tren test mast


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 7 

233lbs 

Shoulders

Seated OHP
85X5 135X5 185X3 *225X3* We will say 2.5 spotter helped a Lil on last one

Seated db ohp
80x6 85x6 (2 sets) 90x6

Standing ohp
135 5x5

Some other ISO lifts cable stuff

Feeling great
Little hard falling asleep but I got some organics for it.

I'm afraid to say but I have no acne....so far *knock on wood* I feeling the sust was the problem in the pervious runs. Very happy bout that.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 7

Legs 

Squat 
225x5 315x5 365x3 *405x1* could of maybe got 2

Lunges 
60 db just walked back and forth a couple times

Leg press 
2 plates x 10
4 plates x 8
6 plates x 6
8 plates x 4
10 plates x 2
And then back to 2 plates but deloading

Legs are sore today 

Last night I got the worst cramp ever in my leg. I was woken up by my  vastus medialus ( tear drop, muscle above the knee) in full cramp mode. My leg was fully locked out for a good 5-10 mins. The worst pain ever. I thought it wasn't gunna go away. 
Does the steroids make the cramps that much worse? This was the worst cramp iv ever had.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pink did u cry from the cramp?  I had cramps in both inner quads a few months ago and literally cried to my wife to make it go away. Haha


----------



## Pinkbear

I did cry.
I cried till it went away


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> I did cry.
> I cried till it went away



Eat a banana next time, it will go away faster.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> Eat a banana next time, it will go away faster.


 
Yes let me run downstairs with one leg in the middle of the night to grab a banana.
How am o to do all that while I'm crying


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Yes let me run downstairs with one leg in the middle of the night to grab a banana.
> How am o to do all that while I'm crying



I just did it the other night. 


Pussy


----------



## Seeker

Pinkbear said:


> Yes let me run downstairs with one leg in the middle of the night to grab a banana.
> How am o to do all that while I'm crying



LMAO!!! You wise cracking mother ****er!  Lol


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> I just did it the other night.
> 
> 
> Pussy



Video or it didn't happen

Iv never seen my muscle flexed so hard before though. It was massive but hurt solo bad


----------



## ECKSRATED

Cramps are no joke. Worst pain I've ever felt and u can't do shit about it.


----------



## Pinkbear

Night after leg day is always a scary sleep.
My legs are like ticking time bombs ready to cramp and send me pain


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Night after leg day is always a scary sleep.
> My legs are like ticking time bombs ready to cramp and send me pain



What part of eat a fukkin banana didn't you get. 
Eat the damn thing before bed.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> What part of eat a fukkin banana didn't you get.
> Eat the damn thing before bed.



LOL
OK ok  I will


----------



## Bro Bundy

and stop being a pussy...crying and shit


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> and stop being a pussy...crying and scocktail/QUOTE]
> 
> Ohhhh I hope you wake up in the middle of the night tonight with cock cramps!!  Lol


----------



## Pinkbear

This morning 230-235
Unknown bf let's play the guessing game

Breathing feels a little heavy.
Feels like there is weight on my chest.
Nothing serious just noticeable 
Also have yet to have a tren cough attack


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 8

237lbs

So my mid section was getting a little bigger then I want so I have upped my cardio. Will be doing cardio 4x a week. Mon and Thurs 20 mins treadmill. Sat/sun 60 mins tread mill. 

I lift mon-thurs Friday off and cardio arms abs calves sat/sun 

Also after talking to seeker, gunna be increasing volume to get the most out of this. Still lifting heavy rep range in the 8-10 on main muscles. Seconardy muscles will be 10-12 range 

So far no problems
Weeks 3-7ish my nipples were sore. Till adding the mast now they doing good. That's a really uncomfortable feeling.

This is week 8 of test
Week 3 of tren/mast
Week 2 of var

My cycle will be 
Test 625/wk
Tren/mast 400/wk
Var 75/ed
Until I tap out or run out of something

Over all not many sides...yet don't wanna speak early
Just sweating like a whore in church.
Strength I will my numbers speak for me 

Chest day
Bench
185x5 225x5 275x3 315x7
245x8 245x8 225x8 225x8

Incline db
105x8 105x8 95x8 95x8

Cable fly's 
45 4x10

Incline bench 
135+ 4 bands x 4     +3bands x 6.     +2bands x 6               +1band x 6 

Tri rope pulls
135 4x12

Single arm kick back
45 4x12

Straight bar pulls
145 4x10

20 mins treadmill 
Incline 15 speed 2.5


----------



## ECKSRATED

315 for 7 on bench ain't no joke pink. That's strong. Have u maxed out recently on bench?


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> 315 for 7 on bench ain't no joke pink. That's strong. Have u maxed out recently on bench?



No I havnt 
I kinda just have my numbers and I'm going for reps.


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> 315 for 7 on bench ain't no joke pink. That's strong. Have u maxed out recently on bench?





No doubt !!!  

You should be able to get 380 with no problem if you warm up right.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> No doubt !!!
> 
> You should be able to get 380 with no problem if you warm up right.



380 you say?
 What would be a good warm up?


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> 380 you say?
> What would be a good warm up?


95x5 twice
135x5 twice 
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x1
335x1
365x1
385x1 when this one get stuck about half way up picture my ugly face screaming " DIG!!!!! You fukkin pussy DIG!!!!!!"


----------



## DieYoungStrong

315 x 7? Damn pink. 

Vid or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tren4Life

DieYoungStrong said:


> 315 x 7? Damn pink.
> 
> Vid or it didn't happen.




The 385 will crush him if he's lieing. Lol


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 8

230lb

Back day

Dead lift 
315x5 365x5 405x3 465x2 495x1 ( failed) 475x1 (failed) 465x1

405 2x2 315 4x2

Other back exercises


----------



## Jayjay82

Your doing good Pink, keep it up!


----------



## jennerrator

Pinkbear said:


> My left elbow keeps bothering me after an upper body workout.
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter chest, back, tri, bis, shoulders my left elbow will hurt the next day
> 
> Its this dull pain mainly on the inside of my elbow.
> 
> Doesn't matter if its extended or resting it has this constant pain.



I told you what to do, you don't listen!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinkbear

Jenner said:


> I told you what to do, you don't listen!
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2



Jen that was years ago! 
Arm doing better now.
I think it comes and goes


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pink if you're going for heavy singles, don't blow your load during warm up sets. 

You were saying you wanted to hit 495 x 1. I'd attack that more like this:

135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x1
365x1
405x1
455x1
495x1


----------



## jennerrator

Pinkbear said:


> Jen that was years ago!
> Arm doing better now.
> I think it comes and goes



Lol, years ago!!! Well, glad it's better but it might come back as mine comes and goes also!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pinkbear

Jenner said:


> Lol, years ago!!! Well, glad it's better but it might come back as mine comes and goes also!
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2



If it continue s I will b getting a wrap


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 9

So my weight is staying between 235-240 right where I wanted it.

Need to just lean out now. Going for the Bundy full recomp. 

Week 9 of test
Week 4 of tren/mast
Week 3 of var


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 7 235 ish



Week 9 same weight


----------



## Rumpy

Good work Pinky


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Week 7 235 ish
> View attachment 1322
> 
> 
> Week 9 same weight
> View attachment 1321



I knew you were a bbr at heart.


----------



## Pinkbear

Steel I wanna be strong
But also wanna look good.


----------



## Bro Bundy

yup big difference in the stomach.By week 10 of tren your gonna look tight.Thats exactly what tren will do make u strong as shit and look good


----------



## Bro Bundy

your gonna learn alot from this cycle.


----------



## Pinkbear

Thanks bb.

Steel I'm still lifting as much as I can.


----------



## Jayjay82

Pink your doing good. Keep it up!


----------



## Jayjay82

Getting good strength gains and definitely tightening up. Every week your hitting your goal or more. Good work pink!


----------



## jennerrator

Pinkbear said:


> Week 7 235 ish
> View attachment 1322
> 
> 
> Week 9 same weight
> View attachment 1321



oh my, just sayin


----------



## ECKSRATED

Tren is awesome for tightening and cutting up but it's not magic. It's not gonna make your 6 pack and everything else pop out in ten weeks. Not talking specifically about u pink just in general. Don't get me wrong tren is very nice but it ain't magic and ain't gonna shed fat like crazy.


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Thanks bb.
> 
> Steel I'm still lifting as much as I can.




I know you are, I'm just fukkin with you. Hell your gonna be stronger than me before long and if I don't keep pushing you, you won't make it. 

Your not traing for a meet or a show you just want to be strong and look good, I get it.


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> Tren is awesome for tightening and cutting up but it's not magic. It's not gonna make your 6 pack and everything else pop out in ten weeks. Not talking specifically about u pink just in general. Don't get me wrong tren is very nice but it ain't magic and ain't gonna shed fat like crazy.



Xrated are starting shit with Bundy again lol



Steelers4Life said:


> I know you are, I'm just fukkin with you. Hell your gonna be stronger than me before long and if I don't keep pushing you, you won't make it.
> 
> Your not traing for a meet or a show you just want to be strong and look good, I get it.



Aww that's cute steel. Is your e2 up this morning? 

..thanks steel


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pinkbear said:


> Xrated are starting shit with Bundy again lol
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's cute steel. Is your e2 up this morning?
> 
> ..thanks steel


Lol absolutely not. I just don't want u or anyone getting the wrong ideaof what tren is gonna do to u.


----------



## Pinkbear

Yeah I know.
Been trying to keep my diet in check.

Mon-friday I'm good
Weekends let's say that's my carb loading


----------



## IWannaGetBig

PB,

just curious if you ever tried your max bench? Good job!


----------



## Pinkbear

IWannaGetBig said:


> PB,
> 
> just curious if you ever tried your max bench? Good job!




No I have not.
Gunna try it on Monday 
I'll feel it out 
Some days my chest is strong other days  not so much


----------



## Tren4Life

Aww that's cute steel. Is your e2 up this morning?

..thanks steel[/QUOTE]



Yea it's up. I'm letting it roam right now. There is strength in estrogen. 





So fuk you


----------



## Pinkbear

Hey steel ..
If you get your estro up before the meet and then have POB cry for help while your lifting will it give you that mother saving child strength?!


----------



## Gt500face

Nice dosages


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 10

So my last 2 cycles have been only 10 weeks so this will be my longest cycle so far.

I'm just going till I run out of adex.

I'm going to be bumping test to 875.
1ml test 250, 1.2ml tren/mast EOD 

This week I'm gunna hit some PRs bench squat DL.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 10

233lbs

Chest day
135x5 185x5 225x3 275x3 315x2 *365x1*

Got the 365 easy. Could have maybe gotten 2 but did not want to get hurt.

Did exactly what steel told me and drove it home from the toes.  Hard to remember but I think my right arm started slowing and I just dug in both my feet.

I stayed on the bench for awhile

Bench 
315 2repsx5sets 275 4x5 225 6x3 135 8x2

Incline db
4x8

Cable fly's 
4x10

Single arm db press
4x8 per arm

Rope 
4x10

Over head tri extension.
4x10

Single arm pull downs 
4x10 
Did push ups between each set

No cardio today.


----------



## ECKSRATED

365 ain't no joke pink. Nicely done


----------



## jennerrator

Good job youngin!


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Week 10
> 
> 233lbs
> 
> Chest day
> 135x5 185x5 225x3 275x3 315x2 *365x1*
> 
> Got the 365 easy. Could have maybe gotten 2 but did not want to get hurt.
> 
> Did exactly what steel told me and drove it home from the toes.  Hard to remember but I think my right arm started slowing and I just dug in both my feet.




Atta boy !! Benching isn't all about your arms. 


Next stop 385. I better see a vid or it didn't happen. 

Get em  Pink


----------



## Pinkbear

I have to get a DOT physical tomorrow for work.
I'll get my bp then


----------



## Dtownry

You better be pausing those bench reps there sir.

Good work brother!


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 10

Back
225x5 315x5 365x3 405x2 *475x1*

So I have about 8 weeks left of adex. Plenty of time to shred up. Gunna really tighten up my diet and more cardio. 

Every 2 weeks I'm gunna try n break these PRs.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Damn Pink you are getting strong! Nice work. You are going to PR the gay away over the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Pinkbear

DieYoungStrong said:


> Damn Pink you are getting strong! Nice work. You are going to PR the gay away over the next 8 weeks.



My gay love for you will never go away


----------



## Pinkbear

Physical went well.

Bp 132/72


----------



## Rumpy

DieYoungStrong said:


> Damn Pink you are getting strong! Nice work. You are going to PR the gay away over the next 8 weeks.



Getting the gay out of pink is like trying to wipe the tip off of a crayon


----------



## Tren4Life

Rumpy said:


> Getting the gay out of pink is like trying to wipe the tip off of a crayon



Now that's funny!!!


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 10

Legs 

Had a short leg day but my legs are sore as shit.

Squat 
135x5 225x5 315x3 365x2 *405x2*

365 
5x2

315
5x4

225 super deep.
3x8


----------



## Maintenance Man

Pics or you're a total homo...and no homo


----------



## NbleSavage

Pinkbear said:


> Week 10
> 
> Legs
> 
> Had a short leg day but my legs are sore as shit.
> 
> Squat
> 135x5 225x5 315x3 365x2 *405x2*
> 
> 365
> 5x2
> 
> 315
> 5x4
> 
> 225 super deep.
> 3x8



Looks like 10-12 work sets in there, Mate. Thats not such a bad day.


----------



## don draco

Great job PB.. you've made some awesome progress so far brother.


----------



## Pinkbear

Haven't updated in a while.

Week 11

My weight has been staying at 229-232 for the past week or two.
I like it cuz I'm leaning out and staying the same weight

Bundy recomp I believe it's called


Chest Monday
Bench 
315 3x5
225 6x5
135 12x5

Back Tuesday
Dead lift 
405 2x6

Lucy has requested pics so I'll be doing that later


----------



## Pinkbear

Pinkbear said:


> Week 7 235 ish
> View attachment 1322
> 
> 
> Week 9 same weight
> View attachment 1321



Week 11
230lbs 



What do you guys think?
I think looks the same


----------



## Bro Bundy

u dont look bad but mayb u need higher doses...or adjusting diet and how u workout..I know tren wont add the mass like deca but it should rip u up..dont get discouraged this takes alot of time before u get the look u want..


----------



## Bro Bundy

I work alot with high volume alot of reps and decent weight for me..Try not working out like  a PL and try straight up bodybuilding.I think u will respond better to high volume high reps


----------



## Pinkbear

I usally do a lot of drop sets.

Doing 4-6 sets with 6-10 reps  

For example 

Db incline will go like this
2 sets of 6 105lbs
2 sets of 8 95lbs
2 sets of 10 85lbs


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'm gonna have to go ahead and agree with Mr bundy. Not about the doses but about your training. Stick to the compound lifts but i would add more volume. Higher rep sets along with your heavy low rep sets too tho.

I would also throw in a lot of close grip pull downs to bring out your lats a little more. Do like 8 sets of em on your back day. Work up to some heavy low rep sets on those also.  

And go back to my post where i said tren ain't magic. Lol. People expect way too much from it. 

Take my advice however u want but just from those pics we could get u jacked as ****. U have the frame and build for it


----------



## Pinkbear

I wasn't complaining about my results 
Just saying I think I look the same


----------



## M_T Pockets

Have you tried say 4 sets but not do drop sets?
Start w 85lbs of your db incline and do 12-15 reps.
Than do 95lbs at 10 reps
Than do 105 for  8 reps
Finish off by doing 110lb at 6 reps?


----------



## losieloos

You can tell a difference with the week 9 pic. Waist looks tighter and shoulders look more define and rounder.  Was your back workout last Tuesday only deadlifts???


----------



## losieloos

Pink keep doing the power lifting at the start of your workout then move on to bodybuilding iso movements. You need to make sure you're killing it. 2 hour workouts bro.


----------



## Pinkbear

Thank you all for your input
By no means am I complaining about my results
This cycle has been awesome. And have gotten plenty of help from you all

I talked to seeker about this earlier on in my cycle 
Iv been doing 6-10 reps. I'll cut the 6 range out completely and bump it to 8-12

Heavy compounds 
High rep ISO 
Cardio 
Diet


----------



## ECKSRATED

Cut out the 6 reps completely? Why? I'd still throw some heavy sets 3-5 reps in on the compound lifts but that's me


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> Cut out the 6 reps completely? Why? I'd still throw some heavy sets 3-5 reps in on the compound lifts but that's me



Lol in the end I'm gunna do what I want 
Who doesn't love blasting out 315 on the bench?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Exactly. Especially when your running tren.


----------



## Seeker

You and I have discussed training strategies  a couple of times privately.  You know bro, I know we keep trying to hook up and  we should very soon. We will go to the gym and we will run a few examples of  sets and reps schemes with specific exercises. You are making good strength gains for sure. As for physique changes you will get there bro, we just got to get you on some good training regimens with the proper eating.


----------



## TheLupinator

Pinkbear said:


> Lol in the end I'm gunna do what I want




Absolutely - High weight or high volume - whatever one gets you pumped to start your workout is what you should go with. The biggest determining factor in training is INTENSITY no question bout it. Make sure your hitting heavy lifts or keeping those rest intervals next to nothing for high volume. Also I wouldn't worry about the # of reps for high volume - 8, 10, 12, 15 - just make sure after you are fully warmed up, every set you are lifting to failure or 1-2 reps shy. You should feel a pump / burn / muscles painfully contracting towards to end of every working set. 


Also brother you mentioned you changed your diet to mostly meat and veggies, correct? Assuming there's a lot of fat in there, when are you consuming fats? Separating fats and carbs is a great technique for recomping. Try consuming zero fats w/ first meal of the day, as well as around your training (1hour pre - 2 hours post consume zero fats). And then limit carbs within 3 hours of passing out (although if you are already consuming low carbs this won't matter as much). 


And you said you look the same - there are changes, positive ones. Keep grinding it out brother


----------



## Pinkbear

So after all your input I decided to have the best of both worlds.

One week will be volume. Rep range 8-12 
Week two will be power. Rep range 4-8.

I can't give up strength training love it way to much.

But any how .....

Week 11 
227lbs ( I need to eat more) 

Shoulders *volume*

Standing ohp 
135 4x8

Seated db press
70 4x10

Reverse cable fly's 
4x12

Standing rows
135 4x8

Standing db press
45 4x10

Single cable rows 
4x12

20 min cardio


----------



## Seeker

What kinda split are you gonna be doing and give a break down of your routine.  Not crazy about your mix of exercise choices.


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> What kinda split are you gonna be doing and give a break down of your routine.  Not crazy about your mix of exercise choices.



I don't think there is any pleasing seeker...

4 day split
Chest/Tris
Back/bus
Shoulders
Legs/calves

Will be going 6 days a week but 2 days will be more cardio abs arms etc... Perhaps some stretching 

Starting to feel tight and old


----------



## BigGameHunter

Seeker said:


> You and I have discussed training strategies  a couple of times privately.  You know bro, I know we keep trying to hook up and  we should very soon. We will go to the gym and we will run a few examples of  sets and reps schemes with specific exercises. You are making good strength gains for sure. As for physique changes you will get there bro, we just got to get you on some good training regimens with the proper eating.



This sounds like an opportunity Pink, I wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## Pinkbear

He blew me off yesterday ... =(


----------



## Seeker

Pinkbear said:


> He blew me off yesterday ... =(



Lol asshole. I did not! We will hook up soon


----------



## Pinkbear

Lol.

Slept like shit last night.
Just couldn't go to bed and couldn't stay asleep


----------



## Seeker

Were you thinking about me?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Seeker said:


> Were you thinking about me?



I was! 

10char


----------



## Pinkbear

I think a.little trensamia .....
And yes 

Who let doc in again?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Pinkbear said:


> I think a.little trensamia .....
> And yes
> 
> Who let doc in again?



Fukk you. Pink. The 3some with me and Seek was your idea afterall


----------



## Pinkbear

We had rules!
No hitting and no spitting 

You broke both!
Seek hasn't been the same


----------



## losieloos

I want to see your diet plan pick.


----------



## Pinkbear

No diet plan exactly
Just eating clean
High pro/fat low carb

Lots of boiled eggs
Beef jerky 
Almonds
Greek yogurt
Ground turkey
Ground beef
Steak
Veggies
Only fruit in my pro shakes ( bananas, berries)
Oatmeal now and then


----------



## losieloos

Idk about that low carb stuff. Bump that shit up and train longer and harder. I would also throw in some burgers in there for a cheat meal. If you're powerlifting and then bodybuilding I don't think a low carb diet will work for that. You're test tren and mast right? Don't worry about gaining fat because you won't unless you're not killing your self in the gym. Hero swole was on test and deca and the guy was cut up and swole and he would eat a whole pizza pre workout.


----------



## Pinkbear

When I yo my carbs I gain a lot of water weight. 
That's what I was doing in the start of the cycle and I hit 240 but looked like a water baloon

You should see my cheat days ....

But I will add some more carbs


----------



## losieloos

Well change something up.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Your just stuck in a rut Boss.  Im confident Seeker and Doc can flush the sugar from your tank.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Weren't you just all excited about hitting some great PR's? Benching 365 and squatting 405 x2?

Now you're worried about your look?

You need to decide what your goal is with each cycle. If you want to cut and look like a 6'-3" Bundy, do it....just don't expect your max effort strength to go way up.

If you want to get strong as shit, do it...just don't expect to be all cut up.

You can't really do both at once....unless you're Dan Green.

It takes years of work, drugs or no drugs, to be ripped AND strong. It doesn't happen with one tren cycle.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'll still be breaking PRS 
Don't you worry bout that

Just adding the volume weeks to add more mass


----------



## Maintenance Man

Pinky cares more about his look...don't let him fool you. Hes scared of being a fatass


----------



## Pinkbear

Did legs tonight

Worked out with an old friend from school.

Leg day 

Squats 405x5 
Yeah steel I'm catching up.... Bitch 

On another note finnaly met up with the one they call "seeker"
What a solid man he is
...handsome too. Dreamy blue eyes


----------



## Seeker

Pinkbear said:


> Did legs tonight
> 
> Worked out with an old friend from school.
> 
> Leg day
> 
> Squats 405x5
> Yeah steel I'm catching up.... Bitch
> 
> On another note finnaly met up with the one they call "seeker"
> What a solid man he is
> ...handsome too. Dreamy blue eyes



Lol you're a pretty studley dude yourself. We could very easily get in trouble going out together. 

For the record peeps. Pinky is much bigger in person compared to his pics.


----------



## Rumpy

Lies, all lies


----------



## Pinkbear

Seek is a beast for an old guy.

Seek has the picture ... Ask him for it 
It did happen


----------



## Rumpy

Seek is not old, you're too young


----------



## PillarofBalance

Rumpy said:


> Seek is not old, you're too young



Haha that reminds me of Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 12

Short chest workout.

Bench 
135x10 225x5 275x3 
315 6x3. Setsxreps
225 3x6
135 2x12

Incline db press
110x6
100x8
90x8
80x8

Cable fly's
4x12

Tri pull downs
4x10

Single arm kick backs 
4x10

Single arm tri 
4x10

Push ups every now and then


----------



## Seeker

Pink, we've decided. We wanna get you up to 320 lbs.  what do you think?


----------



## Pinkbear

Body weight or bench lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Bodyweight. Steel said 290 but seek decided 320 is better for your height. Haha.


----------



## ECKSRATED

And i must say 6 sets of 3 with 315 is pretty fukking strong pink. Nice lifting.


----------



## Seeker

Yes, body weight. You got the frame for it, the strength, and the youth.  I have ideas.


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> Bodyweight. Steel said 290 but seek decided 320 is better for your height. Haha.





ECKSRATED said:


> And i must say 6 sets of 3 with 315 is pretty fukking strong pink. Nice lifting.



320 6'3? 
I don't got the money to pay for that kind of food.

Now accepting donations to pinkbears get huge foundation.
Costco gift cards welcome!

And I'm gunna bump up the benching weight next week.
This week is a Lil more toward the volume


----------



## Seeker

Damn bro,You're crushing my plans. Lol  I got the perfect cycles and calorie consumptions to make this work


----------



## Tren4Life

You better place an order for a side of beef right now. 

You'd be 1 bad looking ****er at 320. Go for it.


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> Damn bro,You're crushing my plans. Lol  I got the perfect cycles and calorie consumptions to make this work


I guess we have to up the cheezebugerz comsumption


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> You better place an order for a side of beef right now.
> 
> You'd be 1 bad looking ****er at 320. Go for it.


 
Ground beef and rice I guess I'm eating for the next yesr


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 12

229lbs 

Another short training day

Back 

Dead lift 
225x3 315x3 405x2 465x3( reset each time )

T bar rows close grip
135x8
180 3x8

Cable Wide grip rows
4x8

Some curls

Wasn't to pleased with it today work out..


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Nevermind...


----------



## Pinkbear

Oh shit my bad lol
That would be beast


----------



## jennerrator

Time for updated pics PB


----------



## losieloos

These short workouts have got to stop.


----------



## losieloos

Now excuse me while I eat my Oreos cookie ice cream. With cookie dough.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 12

228lb 
Lightest iv been since starting the cycle 

Shoulders

Seated ohp
85x6 135x5 
185 5x5
135 4x8

Seated db press
90 2x8
70 2x10
Standing db press
45 2x12

Single arm lat raises 
4x10

Arnold presses
50 4x8

Abs 
Only right side 

20 min cardio  HIIT
2 MINS incline 5 speed 3.5
2 MINS incline 5 speed 6


Only got about 4 weeks left of tren/mast
I think I'm about out of var =(
Cycle is coming to the end soon
Need to tear shit up


----------



## stonetag

End of cycle, the trail of tears. Good work while on PB.
Oh let me know on the beef,half, full, I can fix you up! really.


----------



## Pinkbear

stonetag said:


> End of cycle, the trail of tears. Good work while on PB.
> Oh let me know on the beef,half, full, I can fix you up! really.



You can ship me beef?


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> You can ship me beef?



Yea they can ship it already frozen.


----------



## Pinkbear

Well he was saying he can hook it up. So I'm taking him up on his offer.
I'll take 20lbs stone


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Well he was saying he can hook it up. So I'm taking him up on his offer.
> I'll take 20lbs stone




He's asking you about bulk like 250-500 lbs.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Steelers4Life said:


> He's asking you about bulk like 250-500 lbs.



They don't make freezers that big in Cali


----------



## Pinkbear

Winter bulk


----------



## stonetag

Beauty of dry ice bro, 20 lbs would last you two weeks. I've sold literally tons of beef! You want it, 1/4 min. I'll ship it,Individual Cut  Quarter/split half Half Beef Whole Beef   
Chuck Roast 10-12 lbs 20-24 lbs 40-48 lbs   
Rolled Rump Roast 3 lbs 5-6 lbs  10-12 lbs   
Sirloin Tip Roast 3 lbs 5-6 lbs 10-12 lbs   
Round Steak, or Stew Meat 3-4 lbs 6-8 lbs 12-16 lbs   
Ribeye Steak 2.5-3.5 lbs 5-7 lbs 10-14 lbs   
NY Strip Steak 2.5 lbs 5 lbs 10  lbs   
Sirloin Steak 2 lbs 4 lbs 8 lbs   
Tenderloin Filets 1.5 lbs 3 lbs 6 lbs   
Flank Steak .5 lbs 1 lbs 2 lbs   
Skirt Steak 1.6 lbs 3.2 lbs 6.4 lbs   
Brisket 2 lbs 4 lbs 8 lbs   
Short Ribs 2 lbs 4 lbs 8 lbs   
Soup bones with meat 4 lbs 8 lbs 16 lbs   
Liver 1 lb 2 lbs 4 lbs   
Ground Beef 45-50 lbs 90-100 lbs 180-200 lbs   

Total amount of beef 84-93 lbs  168-186 lbs    336-372 lbs   

 no bullshit (no pun intended). Range angus,grass fed prior to slaughter.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 12

230lbs

Legs 

Squats 
405 4x2
315 4x4
225 4x6
135 4x8


----------



## Pinkbear

Still having horrible leg cramps

Stepping out of the car my leg cramped
Walking up the curb....cramp
Walking up the stairs cramping each step.

Taking multi vits, NAC, fish oil, green tea, creatine, and extra bcaa 

I drank 3 large gatoraides threw the day knowing today was leg day. Also drank water.
Ate 2 bananas steel if you're wondering 

...tonight will be a rough night while sleeping.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pink my chest cramps up like that too after chest day. Starts about 2 hours after I leave the gym. I can never figure out why either. I drink plenty of water. Nothing helps. Stretching makes it worse sometimes.


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 12 228lbs


----------



## Seeker

Looks good. Save your money, I'm taking you to 320.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pinky you look like you could play in avenged sevenfold. 

You're growing traps. Keep it up!!


----------



## Pinkbear

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pinky you look like you could play in avenged sevenfold.
> 
> You're growing traps. Keep it up!!


If you ever referr me to anything to do with avanged 7fold again I will hunt you down and rip your dick off and  shove it up your ass with my dick


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> If you ever referr me to anything to do with avanged 7fold again I will hunt you down and rip your dick off and  shove it up your ass with my dick



That sounds like the tren talking.


----------



## stonetag

Solid bro!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pinkbear said:


> If you ever referr me to anything to do with avanged 7fold again I will hunt you down and rip your dick off and  shove it up your ass with my dick



I'd pay for you to come out here an try that. 

I'll ship you home in a FedEx Box. 

Stop shopping at hot topic.


----------



## NbleSavage

Pinkbear said:


> Still having horrible leg cramps
> 
> Stepping out of the car my leg cramped
> Walking up the curb....cramp
> Walking up the stairs cramping each step.
> 
> Taking multi vits, NAC, fish oil, green tea, creatine, and extra bcaa
> 
> I drank 3 large gatoraides threw the day knowing today was leg day. Also drank water.
> Ate 2 bananas steel if you're wondering
> 
> ...tonight will be a rough night while sleeping.



Are your cramps localized to leg muscles? I get insane abdominal cramps anymore whenever I try to train abs directly. Like you, a ton of water, taurine, BCAAs, etc. Would love to get that sorted.


----------



## AlphaD

Pink you are one sexy Mfer. Keep it up bro.


----------



## Pinkbear

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd pay for you to come out here an try that.
> 
> I'll ship you home in a FedEx Box.
> 
> Stop shopping at hot topic.



Aw will you pack me some crackers and humus?
Hot topic? I got my plugs on amazon 



AlphaD said:


> Pink you are one sexy Mfer. Keep it up bro.



Can I get my own section in the district?



NbleSavage said:


> Are your cramps localized to leg muscles? I get insane abdominal cramps anymore whenever I try to train abs directly. Like you, a ton of water, taurine, BCAAs, etc. Would love to get that sorted.



Its always the muscle above my knee that cramps directly after lifting.

At night its always my hammies.
One time both locked up on me and was cramped for a solid 3 mins. Worst pain ever to wake up to


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 13

So I'm out of var =( 
Taking donations !
Still got about 3-4 weeks of tren/mast

230lbs 

Chest day

Bench 
135x10 
225x5
275x3 
315x3
*375x1* barley got that. I think I sharted a little

Did other chest and tri work outs. I just like posting the fun shit 

Tomorrow will be a glorious back day with seeker


----------



## M_T Pockets

I got Anabol lol


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 13

Back day

Dead lift
485x1 new PR
My legs were shaking 


During pulls last night me and seek were arguing that I go to wide on my stance

I set my shins about 1 inch past the knurling, and my hands grab right on the rings (inside the rings)

This is where I found that I'm most comfortable. Any more narrow I feel its a much great distance I must travle, any wider I might as well go sumo. 

Not saying you're wrong seek. 
Just asking for opinions

If I'm comfy there and did hit another PR does it matter?

Also I'm 6'3 if anyone forgot


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pinkbear said:


> Week 13
> 
> Back day
> 
> Dead lift
> 485x1 new PR
> My legs were shaking
> 
> 
> During pulls last night me and seek were arguing that I go to wide on my stance
> 
> I set my shins about 1 inch past the knurling, and my hands grab right on the rings (inside the rings)
> 
> This is where I found that I'm most comfortable. Any more narrow I feel its a much great distance I must travle, any wider I might as well go sumo.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong seek.
> Just asking for opinions
> 
> If I'm comfy there and did hit another PR does it matter?
> 
> Also I'm 6'3 if anyone forgot



I have an easier time breaking the floor with a narrow stance. I'm def inside the knurling, but I'm only 5'-10". You might still be narrow where you are. 

Nice PR btw!


----------



## Tren4Life

Nice job on the PR. I know what the legs shaking feels like.


----------



## Seeker

It definitely was nice having you around yesterday. We weren't arguing. You're such a large fuk that it appears your stance and grip are a bit wide. You killed it anyway.


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> It definitely was nice having you around yesterday. We weren't arguing. You're such a large fuk that it appears your stance and grip are a bit wide. You killed it anyway.



Def not arguing.
Just checking what other people say
Could just be how it looks too.
Like I was saying I do everything wide

Also lot of d bags in there staring me down
I saw them


----------



## Seeker

Friday we squat together.


----------



## Tren4Life

Seeker said:


> Friday we squat together.



225 one set of 30


----------



## Pinkbear

Steelers4Life said:


> 225 one set of 30



Challenge aceppted.bitch

I'll let you know seek


----------



## Seeker

Steelers4Life said:


> 225 one set of 30



My heart would explode.  Damn though that would be a nice set.


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Challenge aceppted.bitch
> 
> I'll let you know seek




I wish you luck brother cuz I'm not sure I could do it. I'm with Seek I'd prob have a heart attack.


----------



## Pinkbear

You kidding steel? You could do it..

315x30 sounds like a challenge


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> You kidding steel? You could do it..
> 
> 315x30 sounds like a challenge




That sounds like a stroke to me. Hahaha


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Dude I did 135, 4x25 this week because of my jacked up knee. 

I thought I was going to have an aneurism. 

Over the winter I did a drop set of 315 x 12, 225x15, 135x20. Brought new meaning to squat till you drop. I immediately dropped and went to the locker room and started puking. It was ugly. And my conditioning was much better then it is now. 

I think a straight set of 225x30 would kill me right now.


----------



## Pinkbear

I have never.puked during a workout... I have come close but swollowed it 
Enough squats will bring any man to his knees


----------



## AlphaD

Pinkbear said:


> I have never.puked during a workout... I have come close but swollowed it
> Enough squats will bring any man to his knees



I get close to blowing chunks on a couple occasions doing deads.....one time i will and it will be on a vid......

Great job on that PR, you tall fuk. ..


----------



## Pinkbear

I did get the 225x30 squat 
And have a video
But YouTube will not process it for some reason....
I'm working on iit


----------



## Seeker

Of course..


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> I did get the 225x30 squat
> And have a video
> But YouTube will not process it for some reason....
> I'm working on iit




You'll have to do it again then. No vid, didn't happen.


----------



## Pinkbear

205lb 2013



230lb 2014


----------



## jennerrator

what happened to your abs!!! Just kidding, look great


----------



## Pinkbear

Abs are over rated Jen


----------



## ECKSRATED

You are one thick fukker pink. Impressive changes Over the year.


----------



## Pinkbear

Thanks xrated

I'm kinda sad this cycle is coming to an end already.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why does it have to end? Extend that ****er another 10-56 weeks or so


----------



## Pinkbear

Lol
I'll be going into the 20s.
I think a 30 week cycle once a year is plenty


----------



## Pinkbear

So if you guys didn't know my cycle is coming to an end in a few weeks or so and thought should start thinking of a plan for coming off..

I already have pct.. My questions are more about all other factors...

Let's maximize the keeping of my gainz

1. How should my diet be while coming off?
Obviaouly my body isn't gunna just sweat all the junk I eat out after I come off. 

2. Workouts?
I know I'm not gunna be pushing the same weights.
Should I switch to a high volume so I don't try lifting weights I can't? Should I keep at the strength?

3. My tren/mast will run out before my test cyp.
How long and how much test should I run after tren/mast.
Should I taper down my test? Should I bump it up?

Currently running 
120 tren/mast EOD/ 420/wk
250 test cyp eod / 875/wk


----------



## losieloos

For diet eat a shit ton a veggies. It will help with recovery and energy. For training, only train about 3x a week. Only do the basics bench squats and deads with a few other stuff in there and keep lifting heavy.


----------



## Pinkbear

Veggies? How that gunna max my gains?! Lucy


----------



## losieloos

All the vitamins and minerals will aid in your recovery.


----------



## losieloos

Oh and I followed Getsome advice on jumping on some letro. It helps raising your Natty test levels. Veggies + letro = gains. Great pumps during my workout to.


----------



## Pinkbear

Going to take a break from ugbb.
I'll be back when my cycle is over.

Need to sort out personal life.


----------



## jennerrator

good luck as you are still logged in lol


----------



## Seeker

Pinkbear said:


> Going to take a break from ugbb.
> I'll be back when my cycle is over.
> 
> Need to sort out personal life.



Take care of yours bro. Hope all goes well.


----------



## AlphaD

Damn i didnt know Pink was taking time away.  Take care of what you need to brother. Hopefully see ya soon.


----------



## widehips71

I miss my Pinkbear


----------



## TriniJuice

Hope all goes well bro.....


----------



## Rumpy

widehips71 said:


> I miss my Pinkbear



I have an old sock that smells like him.  You can borrow it if you want.


----------



## Stevethedream

Pink!!!!!! I need u more than ever!!!!......


----------



## Pinkbear

Hello sluts,

So my cycle is coming to an end .
Monday was my last pin of tren/mast
I'm going to run test at 1g for 3 weeks then pct off.

Over all had a blast on this blast. Can't wait to go again.

So enough with the boring. Time for stats and pics.

6'3.....still
230lbs
Bf unknown. 12-14% I'm guessing 







All numbers were on my best days.
True maxes. 

Bench 385 (touch n go) 
Dead lift 490 ( think I sharted)
Squat I never got to really max on it. But doing 405 for reps
Military seated ohp 245

I'm going to finish this year strong and going to possibly start hitting meets.


----------



## Seeker

You're getting uglier by the day.


----------



## Maijah

Nice beard bro! Lookin good


----------



## losieloos

Good job pink


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> You're getting uglier by the day.



If I'm ugly..you look like dys b hole after a dirty cut



Maijah said:


> Nice beard bro! Lookin good



The beard is coming in nice
Adds 100lbs to your total. 
I'll double check with joli



losieloos said:


> Good job pink


I <3 lucy


----------



## Pinkbear

Both 230
First pic week 7
2nd pic this week


----------



## Luscious Lei

Pinkbear said:


> View attachment 1521
> 
> View attachment 1522
> 
> 
> Both 230
> First pic week 7
> 2nd pic this week



The belly hair gainzzzz are impressive


----------



## Pinkbear

I want to eventually connect my beard to my happy trail


----------



## Redrum1327

Def. looking solid bro !!!! For Sure !!! 

Shut up PB !!!!


----------



## Stevethedream

Instant boner!!!...I mean good job pink u look sexy....I mean hot....actually I mean good. Ur looking good babe, I mean dude!


----------



## Luscious Lei

Pinkbear said:


> I want to eventually connect my beard to my happy trail



Need pics when achieved.
All jokes aside good job PB.


----------



## Pinkbear

I think its time to start a new chapter in the den.

This so far was the best cycle ever. Want to do it again but with higher doses and long esters... 
It got old quick pinning 3ml EOD 

Over all this was a full recomp only going up 5 lbs total. I'm happy with my results 

*I had almost 0 sides
Only night sweats and mild acne
No biggie*

This cycle has been a total of 23 weeks
Weeks 1-23 test cyp ( different doses)
Weeks 7-18 tren ace
Weeks 7-18 mast p
Weeks 9-16 var 

The point of the cycle no one wants to do but is one of the most important pct.

So the last week I inject before tapering my test down was 3 weeks ago ... Went like this 

Week 1
Test cyp 1250 
Tren ace 420
Mast p 420

Week 2 
Test cyp 1000

Week 3 ( current week)
Test cyp 750

Week 4 ( next week)
Test cyp 500

Wait 3 weeks then 
Clomid 100/100/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20

The only reason I'm taper down my test is I figure it be easy to drop from 500 then 1250. It could not even matter ... But idk and this is what I'm doing

I plan on changing my diet to mainly chicken, rice, eggs and protein shakes. Keeping it simple around 3600-3800 cals 

My last 2 cycles were only 10 weeks each and I recovered from them fine but they were nothing compared to this one.


----------



## Tren4Life

I wish Popeye was still around cuz he did a taper like your talking about with good results. I think he tapered it slower and for longer. I think he only went down like 100 mg a week. I don't really remember though.


----------



## PillarofBalance

This is going to be hell to recover from. If you are serious about recovering I think you need to go longer than 4 weeks with that clomid. Consider something entirely different. Like running the clomid 25mg mwf but for 2 to 3 months along with the nolva.


----------



## Maijah

If it were me I'd taper down a little slower and run the pct you have planned but id extend it from 4 to 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Pinkbear

Well don't have much test left but maybe I'll extend the 500 for two weeks or should I maybe even do a week at 250?  


Also POB I got plenty of clomid and nolva so I think I will extend that like you say. I ordered enough pct for two cycles.


----------



## TriniJuice

I agree with em PB
After that cycle you should run a longer pct // 2months min.
3would be overkill but than again get bloods during the 6th week of pct
If not run 2months 2weeks just 2be safe


----------



## PillarofBalance

Why are you guys in agreement about tapering? Suppressed is suppressed whether it's 2 grams or 250mg. How does tapering help?


----------



## TriniJuice

I'm just talkN bout a longer pct....
Only thing I've ever tapered was my A.I. dosage 
PBs tapering down to get ready for his cruise, he's trynna find a  good dose before he drops the bombshell and says fuk dis PCT shxt....


----------



## Pinkbear

Lol alright **** the tapering down. 

But I'm still gunna extend the pct

Clomid 
100/100/75/75/50/50 25 EOD till I'm out
Nolva 
40/40/40/20/20/20 10 EOD till I'm out

That sound like a better pct?


----------



## Maintenance Man

I think you should stay on forever. 
#therealLABeast


----------



## Pinkbear

Last week of pinning 
Only pinning 500 this week

Strength has taper off slightly and only on certain lifts.
Bench and military press are still strong
Deadlift and squat has come down

Still around 230. Def not as tight looking


----------



## Pinkbear

Week 1 of "pct"

Not really this is just the first week I am not pinning anything.

Weight 241
I thought the scale was broken but I used to different scales. 
Either I ate a lot over the weekend or I'm bloating...

Going to be running 531 program 

Bench 285x8


----------



## losieloos

Haha sucks to be u. Stock up on some ciallis you limp cock.


----------



## Pinkbear

Everything is working fine

Ask your mother Lucy


----------



## losieloos

Pinkbear said:


> Everything is working fine
> 
> Ask your mother Lucy



Give it another 2 weeks bro.


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 2 

235lbs

Deadlift 
370x10


Not much to report
Acne increasing


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 3 

229lbs

Shoulders 
Ohp 175x8


----------



## Armedanddangerous

You lost 12 pounds in 3 days?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Armedanddangerous said:


> You lost 12 pounds in 3 days?


On 9/30 he was 230lbs. Something bloated him up for the next few days.


----------



## Armedanddangerous

PillarofBalance said:


> On 9/30 he was 230lbs. Something bloated him up for the next few days.



Missed that thanks POB


----------



## Bro Bundy

dont worry about the scale .focus on having a good mental game and recovery


----------



## ECKSRATED

Stay off the the scale.


----------



## losieloos

The scale will tell you how much you're losing. Weigh yourself once a week.


----------



## ECKSRATED

The scale will fukk with your head bad. Weigh yourself in a month.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'm just weighing myself for the **** of it. 
I'm only gunna worry if my weight goes below 220

POB is correct

Sunday s I eat everything.
Pancakes
Chili cheese omelette
Burgers 
Pizza
Ice cream
Cookies

Food is my church in sundays


----------



## losieloos

Good luck pink . Do a pl program to change up your training if u haven't.


----------



## losieloos

Are u taking any otc sups?


----------



## Pinkbear

Right now I'm taking 

Green tea
Fish oil
Multi vitamin
NAC 

I got tired of opening bottles so I'm switching to animal paks


----------



## losieloos

Pink I think I read a study somewhere that green tea raises ur  estro. You should include some caffeine. Take it pre workout nd u should have good energy. I mix it with some hot cocoa


----------



## Pinkbear

I don't use the green tea as an energy source. Just thought it be healthy to take.

I use c4 as prework out.


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 4 

230lbs

Squat 
345x8


I'm currently doing 531 routine

For 5 rep week I keep my accessory work at 10 reps
For 3 rep week its at 8 reps
And for 1 rep its at 6 reps

Also doing a 5 day split
Chest/cardio
Back
Shoulders/cardio
Legs
Arms/abs/calves/cardio


----------



## ECKSRATED

So your doing 1086? Not 531


----------



## Maintenance Man

A PLer that does abs and cardio???? Where??!!


----------



## Pinkbear

ECKSRATED said:


> So your doing 1086? Not 531



No using those rep ranges for the accessory work


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 8

235lb

Week 3 of 531
Chest 
Bench 305x8


----------



## Stevethedream

Sweeet! Keep up the good work dude!


----------



## Bro Bundy

good job pb


----------



## mickems

Pinkbear. I'm enjoying your cycle log. Keep up the good work brother. you're doing great.


----------



## Pinkbear

I was gunna wait 3 weeks before starting my pct. Does that sound good? 

I know its 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pink keep your cals up and run 5/3/1 hard and you will be fine. You need off time. You're to young for B & C.


----------



## Pinkbear

Dys iv been eating so much.

Chick n rice 

Also gunna be jumping back on the IF diet 

I'm eating from 1pm-9pm (8 hours)
Not eating from 9pm-1pm (16 hours)

Iv done this before and I liked it. 
Still eating 3500 cals.


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 10

Back day
Deadlift 395x8

Acne has morphed to the cyst kind
Deep large volcanos


----------



## trodizzle

Pinkbear said:


> Day 10
> 
> Back day
> Deadlift 395x8
> 
> Acne has morphed to the cyst kind
> Deep large volcanos



I had some acne and/or folliculitus start to pop up near week 10 of my TRT. I switched over to Hibiclens as a soap and it improved within days.

May be worth a shot. You can find it at Target/Walgreens/Etc.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Absolutely this stuff works. I told these guys about hibiclense when I first joined here. Works great. 





trodizzle said:


> I had some acne and/or folliculitus start to pop up near week 10 of my TRT. I switched over to Hibiclens as a soap and it improved within days.
> 
> May be worth a shot. You can find it at Target/Walgreens/Etc.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'll give it a go


----------



## stonetag

Fukin acne is a pain, you may need to step up to the Accutane, which is an acne destroyer. jmo PM if you need a supplier


----------



## Pinkbear

Accutane is too expensive. 

I got doxy for now. 

Day 11 pct

229 lbs

Shoulders 
Ohp 180x5

My shoulders are getting weak


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 12 of pct

229lbs

Week 3 of 531 
Squat 
365x8


----------



## Bro Bundy

good job greenbear!


----------



## Pinkbear

This is week 1 of 5/3/1
Gunna post some videos


----------



## Tren4Life

Do you remember how to run 5/3/1?


----------



## Pinkbear

I have an app its called big lifts 2

You plug in your maxes and it does all the calculations for you.

So I'll do the 531 program on my main lifts bench squat pull ohp, then on the accessory work I'm using one of his templets. 
It invloles 2-3 other exercises at 5 sets


----------



## PillarofBalance

How is the clomid treating you?


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 16

I'm sorry if you were mistaken POB. Currently I'm still in limbo after my last pin. I'm going to start the clomid/nolva on Monday/day22.

I have question, does clomid boost your test levels or restart it?


Week 1 of 5/3/1 

This week I'd thought I'd post videos of my lifts. Since this week is the heaviest I thought it be the best week to post.

Also I have all my maxes set to what I maxed while on cycle

Back day
Deadlift 
415x7


----------



## Pinkbear

Also started my doxy yesterday
100mg once a day for 60 days
I'll let you know how the acne goes


----------



## PillarofBalance

Those octagonal plates are retarded. No clue why they are even made!!

Pulls looked good and strong. Do your spine a favor and stop hyper extending at the top with your back. A proper lock out is knees locked and hips in extension. To get hips in extension just squeeze the glutes hard.


----------



## losieloos

Clomid will raise your test bro. It's good to cycl after you're done with pct.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pink did u have acne during your cycle?


----------



## Pinkbear

PillarofBalance said:


> Those octagonal plates are retarded. No clue why they are even made!!
> 
> Pulls looked good and strong. Do your spine a favor and stop hyper extending at the top with your back. A proper lock out is knees locked and hips in extension. To get hips in extension just squeeze the glutes hard.



Will take note



losieloos said:


> Clomid will raise your test bro. It's good to cycl after you're done with pct.



#teamnatty



ECKSRATED said:


> Pink did u have acne during your cycle?



Yes I had mild acne during cycle.
Since coming off its only gotten Worse.


----------



## Seeker

Still ugly as ever. Looks like your maxing out on reps. Wendler suggests in his book that on your last rep out set to still end the set with a couple reps left in the tank. I understood what he meant but its up to you.


----------



## Pinkbear

I could have gotten 8-9 maybe.
There would have been some shit in my pants maybe


----------



## Seeker

Pinkbear said:


> I could have gotten 8-9 maybe.
> There would have been some shit in my pants maybe



No you didn't have any more left in you.


----------



## Tren4Life

Just be careful of those stupid plated. When the bar stops moving reset your feet if you have too.


----------



## Pinkbear

Seeker said:


> No you didn't have any more left in you.



I'm gunna punch you in the dick



Steelers4Life said:


> Just be careful of those stupid plated. When the bar stops moving reset your feet if you have too.



Yeah that's what happened when I tried to reset the first time. Stupid plates. 

With the round ones I can set up easy cuz I like to plant my feet first and when I drop down I can roll the bar forward with my shins to where I want it. With these ****s I gotta grab the bar first then plant my feet


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 17

Chest
Bench
320x5


I did not like this set. It was ugly. Idk what happened but it is what it is.


----------



## losieloos

I thought in pl you planted your feet so u could get that leg drive. Pink you get a red light.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Pink you need to keep your ass on the bench in a meet if you want white lights.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pink play with your set up and see if you can have just your neck/traps and butt on the bench and get your knees lower than your hips.


----------



## Pinkbear

I told yeah it was ugly.
Next 2 weeks I will work on my form and post another vid when I'm back to week 1



losieloos said:


> I thought in pl you planted your feet so u could get that leg drive. Pink you get a red light.



Lucy we have a love hate relationship 



DieYoungStrong said:


> Pink you need to keep your ass on the bench in a meet if you want white lights.



Yes sir





PillarofBalance said:


> Pink play with your set up and see if you can have just your neck/traps and butt on the bench and get your knees lower than your hips.



This bench I feel I rushed 
I didn't set up right 
Wasn't there mentally 

How about the push? At least was my push good?


----------



## AlphaD

Pink,

You are a strong fukr, but if you planning on doing a meet you need to work on technique.  As they said above, your ass needs to stay on bench.  I had a hell of a lot to learn in my bench set up but once I got it my pounds went up.  Watch the latest vid Steel posted in his thread, and how he sets up.  He taught me to get me ready for the meet and its second nature now to the point I know where I am messing up.


----------



## Pinkbear

Def will work on my set up


----------



## PillarofBalance

Watch your shoulders and nothing else when your press pink.  See the external rotation you make? At the same time the elbows start to flare out. This is how you mechanically get thru a bench that is too heavy to strictly press.  You need to get that back tighter. It's tough to do and takes a lot of practice. Imagine pinching your traps together while doing a lat spread. Now hold that position thru the whole press. You will find at the bottom your triceps smash into the lats. So a quick squeeze of the lats throws the bar off you.

Work on keeping the elbows and back tighter and you will have an awesome bench press.

Do you do any floor press and bb rows? I think those two accessories would be perfect for you.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> Pink,
> 
> You are a strong fukr, but if you planning on doing a meet you need to work on technique.  As they said above, your ass needs to stay on bench.  I had a hell of a lot to learn in my bench set up but once I got it my pounds went up.  Watch the latest vid Steel posted in his thread, and how he sets up.  He taught me to get me ready for the meet and its second nature now to the point I know where I am messing up.




My set up might not work for Pink. He's taller than me, he might have to go with Pillars set up and in that case I can be little help. The leg drive comes from a different place. I drive my toes down instead of my heels. 


Pink I saw your shoulders rotate too.  That's bad news for your rotator cuff. If your shoulders are tucked in right you should almost be able to point your elbows straight away from the bar toward your feet.  Look up Ernie Lillibridge Jr on you tube. He's a 220 class lifter that just put up 505. His set up is like mine. But there are a lot of world class benchers that don't so it's not the only way.


----------



## Pinkbear

Thanks guys. 

Now when talking about the elbows do I want my elbows more paraelle to the bar or my body? If that makes sense?


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Now when talking about the elbows do I want my elbows more paraelle to the bar or my body? If that makes sense?





You want your elbows tucked in toward your lats. Straight under the bar.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pinkbear said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Now when talking about the elbows do I want my elbows more paraelle to the bar or my body? If that makes sense?


Elbows tucked means close to the body... there are varying degrees of this and a lot depends on your specific shoulder anatomy, ability to arch and/or size of gut.

You probably won't have yours fully tucked based on what I have seen but start pulling them in a bit more next time. 

Keep the video coming.


----------



## Pinkbear

Alright thanks guys.

Enough about bench.
Tonight is squats


----------



## ECKSRATED

Pink I'm more than willing to sit on your crotch region to help keep your ass on the bench. Bros helping bros 101


----------



## Tren4Life

ECKSRATED said:


> Pink I'm more than willing to sit on your crotch region to help keep your ass on the bench. Bros helping bros 101



Ewwww how the hell do you come up with that shit. 

Must be the " fresh" air up there.


----------



## ECKSRATED

One bro helping another. We do whatever it takes steel. Lol


----------



## Pinkbear

**** **** **** **** **** ****.

Squat 
385x4 

I never hit record........


----------



## losieloos

#Nattystrength


----------



## AlphaD

#Isnattystrengthbutwasoncycle


----------



## DieYoungStrong

#hehasn'tevenstartedsermsyetsoheisnotevenclosetonatty

#hashtagsareasgayasaids


----------



## Pinkbear

Hash tag 

Friday will be day 18 of my last pin.
I'm going to be starting my clomid/nolva on Friday

#imbelownatty
#mytestlevelsareinthedirt
#dyssucksdickforaliving
#imgunnabreakmycycleprwhilenatty
#sluts


----------



## trodizzle

Pinkbear said:


> #sluts


----------



## Seeker

I'll hrlp you get your bench down next Friday you ugly fuk


----------



## PillarofBalance

Seeker said:


> I'll hrlp you get your bench down next Friday you ugly fuk


Please do!!!!


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 17 since last pin.

I'm starting clomid and nolva tomorrow. 
Sex drive is absolutely gone. Couldn't even give me a tickel if flyingdragon was oiled up by 6 virgin boys waiting to be plowed...

OK seek. But when you come I'm telling everyone you're my grandpa and you wear diapers


----------



## Seeker

You'll be the most popular dude in that gym after they see you with me.


----------



## losieloos

losieloos said:


> Haha sucks to be u. Stock up on some ciallis you limp cock.



I told you pink.


----------



## losieloos

losieloos said:


> Give it another 2 weeks bro.



2 weeks and 2 days...


----------



## Pinkbear

Let me clarify.
I can still get hard.
Just mind has no interest at all


----------



## losieloos

Pinkbear said:


> Let me clarify.
> I can still get hard.
> Just mind has no interest at all



Same shit Mr Softy.


----------



## losieloos

Youll get it back...Maybe.....


----------



## Pinkbear

Don't you have some Pokemon card to trade?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

You're just going to have to suck it up for a few weeks and you'll be fine eventually. 

Part of the deal of trying to recover....especially from long ass cycles.


----------



## AlphaD

Dont worry Pink, you dont use it anyhow. Trying to make us think you get ass....now thats funny.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pinkbear said:


> Let me clarify.
> I can still get hard.
> Just mind has no interest at all


Maybe if you could get some half decent pussy it would help. Get a hair cut punk.

Sorry that's the beer and tren.


----------



## Pinkbear

I hope you all get a mutant form of hiv and Ebola ....
I think its called jolibola 

And I'm not complaining this is a log so I'm documenting what is happening.... Only sad part is seeker does nothing to my pee pee.. Not even a tickle


----------



## Seeker

You'll be tickling my PP with your chin while I'm giving you your lift off on bench next week. Who was that dumb shit spotting you anyway?


----------



## Pinkbear

That's a old friend.

He competes bb

180 6% bf

#team natty


----------



## Seeker

Friends don't let friends bench like that


----------



## losieloos

Pinkbear said:


> Don't you have some Pokemon card to trade?



Nobody wants to trade for my raichu.


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 18

Clomid 100
Nolva 40
Doxy 100


Yesterday did yoga. Back feels great, but was the strangest hour ever.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ugly as ever


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 23 since last pin

Clomid 100
Nolva 40
Doxy 100


So I have notice acne starting to clear up some what. Its not as red all the time.

Complety no motivation to hit the gym.
Dragged my ass today. 

Also I'm gunna start posting my whole workout 

Back day 

Deadlift (531, week 5)
Warm up
380x10

Close grip cable rows
4x10

Close grip curls 
4x10

Seated single arm rows
4x10

Hyperextensions 
4x10

Rope curls
4x10

Bent over rows
4x10

Single arm hammer curls 
4x10


----------



## losieloos

#TeamNatty reporting in. Just hang in there it'll get better. Take a week off and do/eat whatever u want. That's what I did when I lost my motivation.


----------



## Pinkbear

#teambelownatty

Getting to the gym is the hard part. After about 30 mins I start to gain energy.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Just start a new cycle. Stop being a pussy


----------



## Pinkbear

No xrated.
My goal is to beat steels numbers natty.... And at 220


----------



## AlphaD

Pinkbear said:


> No xrated.
> My goal is to beat steels numbers natty.... And at 220




There's goals and there is unattainable ones you may set on oneself.


----------



## Tren4Life

AlphaD said:


> There's goals and there is unattainable ones you may set on oneself.



Setting goals high is admirable but benching 450 at 220 natty is a pretty high bar to reach for. It's gonna take him a while.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I say go for broke pink. If shooting for 1490 gets you to bust your ass as hard as possible then **** it. Go for gold. Why settle for less


----------



## Pinkbear

I'm gunna need more ground beef


----------



## Tren4Life

PillarofBalance said:


> I say go for broke pink. If shooting for 1490 gets you to bust your ass as hard as possible then **** it. Go for gold. Why settle for less



I agree with Pillar. Don't ever settle for less that what you want.


----------



## AlphaD

Steelers4Life said:


> I agree with Pillar. Don't ever settle for less that what you want.



But you gonna need some edging on........ so just do it pussy.


----------



## Pinkbear

I hate you old fat ****s


----------



## losieloos

#TeamNatty.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What if u do just orals? Half natty?


----------



## Pinkbear

Honestly I like to come off. 
I'm still young and got plenty of natty test. 

When I come off its like I moved the bar higher then before cycle. 

I gain some weight and strength then get a new base line


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 24

Clomid 100
Nolva 40
Doxy 100

Much cleaner bench tonight. No red lights 

Chest day 
Bench 531
Warm up
290x6

Incline db 
2x10
2x8

Single arm rope pull downs 
4x10

Hammer strength decline
4x10

Butter.fly's 
6x10

Machine dips
5x10

Flat hammer strength 
10
10
8
6


----------



## losieloos

#TeamNatty


----------



## Pinkbear

#teamnatty

Steroids are for cheaters


----------



## Tren4Life

Pinkbear said:


> #teamnatty
> 
> Steroids are for cheaters



Pct is for quitters.


----------



## losieloos

Pink create a private thread only for us naturals so we can discuss about the life of a natty and our functioning balls.


----------



## Pinkbear

losieloos said:


> Pink create a private thread only for us naturals so we can discuss about the life of a natty and our functioning balls.



We have our own tree house... 
Steel would get jealous and chop it down with is bare tren filled hands


----------



## losieloos

Dammit steel.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pinkbear said:


> We have our own tree house...
> Steel would get jealous and chop it down with is bare tren filled hands




bahahahahahaha That's ****ing hilarious


----------



## Pinkbear

Day ****ing i don't know 

Legs 
Squat 531
350x6

Front box squats
4x10

Leg press 
10 +50lb
8 + 50lb
6 +50lb
4 +50lb
4 

Feet together hack squat
4x10


----------



## losieloos

#TeamNatty I did sets of 240 on the bench this week. Slowly climbing back up.


----------



## Pinkbear

#teamnatty

Force them gains


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 30

Clomid 100
Nolva 40
Doxy 100

Acne really starting to clear up.

Back day

Deadlift 531 (week 3)
Warm up
400x9

Wide grip cable rows
5x8

Rope curls 
5x8

Seated hammer strength rows
4x8

Hyperextension
4x8 25lb

Single arm dangle curls
4x8

Close grip lat pull downs
5x8

Bent over barbell rows
3x8

Preacher curls
3x8


----------



## losieloos

#TeamNatty update: I'm getting back on in a month.


----------



## Pinkbear

#teamnatty 

Don't worry lucy 
You can still be apart of the team


----------



## notdorianyates

Shit, how late am I to this cycle?! Sounds like it's on plan pink.


----------



## Pinkbear

Lol the cycle is over.

Week 2 of pct.

#teamnatty


----------



## notdorianyates

Lol! Will go back to the beginning and make my way through the journey!

 This isn't first cycle is it pink? Seem to remember you building up for one last year??


----------



## Pinkbear

No this isn't first but probably the most and best one

First cycle was sust/deca 600/500 10 weeks 
2nd was sust/var 500/50 10 weeks


----------



## notdorianyates

If you blogged the first one, I reckon I followed the initial stages of it bro. Was it on the old ology? It looks like it's all paying off matey.

hope the pct proves successful bro


----------



## Tren4Life

Fukkin quitter


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 31

Clomid 100
Nolva 40
Doxy 100


Chest day
Bench 531(week 3)
Warm up
310x3


----------



## Pinkbear

Day 14 of pct (restarting my days from when I started clomid/nolva)

Clomid 75
Nolva 20
Doxy 100

Dropping the doses now. Except the doxy. Acne is clearing right up. I highly recommend it to any of you guys with acne problems. Its fairly cheap and works great with little sides, just slithy dry skin. 

Early this week was feeling really sluggish, no energy, no motivation. Basically have to drag myself to the gym. Emotions were all over the place, now I'm feeling better.
Mood is starting to pick up. Actually feel like hitting the gym right now.


----------



## notdorianyates

Pinkbear said:


> Day 14 of pct (restarting my days from when I started clomid/nolva)
> 
> Clomid 75
> Nolva 20
> Doxy 100
> 
> Dropping the doses now. Except the doxy. Acne is clearing right up. I highly recommend it to any of you guys with acne problems. Its fairly cheap and works great with little sides, just slithy dry skin.
> 
> Early this week was feeling really sluggish, no energy, no motivation. Basically have to drag myself to the gym. Emotions were all over the place, now I'm feeling better.
> Mood is starting to pick up. Actually feel like hitting the gym right now.



Hey PB. Great update.

never used doxy on my PCT, and although haven't had acne isshes during after my last 15 week cycle it hit me like the 3rd horseman (disease?!) On my shoulders.  

Doxy sounds like it coukd be a good go to? What do you think bro?


----------



## Pinkbear

Give it a go. You can find it on most sites that sell meds.
Its usually only 30-50$

If its clearing me up it should work for you.
I get it on my whole back, shoulders down to my elbows, and some on my chest.


----------



## notdorianyates

Will do, I'll mirror your dosing bro.

I just tend to get on shoulders and occasionally on my bicep (worst place) and the bitches run deep. Start as black heads and then go nuclear.  Last cycle skin was awesome then end of pct and mass out break of black heads....then nightmare! Luckily it was march here so too cold to worry regarding tees, but took me months to shake them off.


----------



## Pinkbear

So this bear is going into hibernation.

I'm just about done with my pct
Just taking 25-50 clomid ed.. Till I run out.

Finnaly feeling myself again.

#teamnatty


----------



## Pinkbear

I think spring is here.
what is that ****ing sme'll in here? 
Why are there dildos all over? Who left these clown shorts here? 

Well it's about that time again. Trim some fat and continue the journey

first off I would like to thank spongy a thousand times over. Any of you thinking of getting with the spongy WTF ARE YOU WAITING FOR !!! if your broke like me he will take payments.. stop wasting time and money and learn how to eat!!! 
Spongy once again thanks for everything !!!!!

Start 225lb 






Finish 225lb lol 





(someone embed these please)

Anyways got a goal this year of 230lb 10% 
gunna start posting move videos and some updates. Still as always working on strength too


----------



## Spongy

Brother, it has been my pleasure.  Text me any time!


----------



## NbleSavage

Great progress, Mate! Well done!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Looks like you lost 5lbs of beard too. You'd be 230 if you didnt shave...


----------



## Seeker

Do you even?


----------



## Pinkbear

NbleSavage said:


> Great progress, Mate! Well done!



Thanks buddy



DieYoungStrong said:


> Looks like you lost 5lbs of beard too. You'd be 230 if you didnt shave...



Gotta make sure I'm 230 with out beard then grow the beard for more lbs



Seeker said:


> Do you even?


I know you're getting old seek but it's very important to finish your sentences.


----------



## LeanHerm

Fuker is about 80 years old but man he's still hawtttt!!!


----------



## Pinkbear

LeanHerm said:


> Fuker is about 80 years old but man he's still hawtttt!!!



I'm actually 25 herm


----------



## LeanHerm

Pinkbear said:


> I'm actually 25 herm



Seek you schmuck


----------



## trodizzle

Looking lean PB, nice work my man.


----------



## Pinkbear

So my plan is to keep in a recomp state to 230.
With working with spongy I have learned I gain off very little calories. To be honest last few weeks if only been eating 2500 cals max and I'm still maintaing 225.


Mon-Friday diet 
2300-2500 cals
6-7 meals
High pro (50%) med carbs (30%)and low fats(20%)
I will adjust each week till I find what works best with me.

Sat/Sun 
will be More or less of eating what I want but no carbs 

Work out plan 
I have taken 5/3/1 and turned it into my custom workout and if been loving it. it gets a little confusing when explaining it but I will post my workouts on here and you will see the scheme I use .
I do my 5/3/1 and then 5 more exerices, and 2 of accessories muscles (tri bi calves ...etc )

Mon 
legs calves 
I was told by an old bb to always start your week with legs. Also Mondays are when I go to church. The church of the squat rack 

Tues
chest /tri

Wed 
back/bi

Thursday
shoulders 

Friday
this day is a maybe. Arms calves abs. 

Sat/Sun 
if I go it's light work cardio stretching etc


As I said before my goal is 230lb 10ish % 
as far as my strength I'm not putting a goal on that. I hope to never hit a goal on that. I rather just keep striding to lift the most weight possible I can.


----------



## Pinkbear

Heavy squat day





(Someone embed this please)


Squat( 5/3/1) 
155x5
190x3
230x3
285x5
325x3
365x4

Hack squats 
315x4
365x4
365x4
415x4
415x4

Front squats with box ( did these as fast as possible )
135x4
185x4
185x4
225x4
225x4

Seated cAlf raises
5 Sets of 4

Single leg leg press
225x4
275x4
275x4
275x4
225x4

Leg extension
205x4
220x4
220x4
235x4
235x4

Leg curls 
170x4
190x4
190x4
210x4
210x4


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice squats pink. Stop unracking the bar like that though before u hurt yourself. Feet both under the bar and unrack with your glutes/hips. Please


----------



## DocDePanda187123

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice squats pink. Stop unracking the bar like that though before u hurt yourself. Feet both under the bar and unrack with your glutes/hips. Please



^^^ what he said. And also nice depth.


----------



## Seeker

Dude you're in the way of that babe. Wtf bro move!


----------



## LeanHerm

You also had one more in the tank on that last video and yeah for god sakes un rack it right.


----------



## LeanHerm

Apparently doc and ecks said it before me. Lol my bad.


----------



## halfwit

Looking great PB!


----------



## Pinkbear

DocDePanda187123 said:


> ^^^ what he said. And also nice depth.



I bet you like that depth you sicko



Seeker said:


> Dude you're in the way of that babe. Wtf bro move!



We all know you're gay.. shut up



LeanHerm said:


> You also had one more in the tank on that last video and yeah for god sakes un rack it right.



Got that



ECKSRATED said:


> Nice squats pink. Stop unracking the bar like that though before u hurt yourself. Feet both under the bar and unrack with your glutes/hips. Please



Will do


----------



## Pinkbear

halfwit said:


> Looking great PB!



Halfwit sighting


----------



## LeanHerm

I would smash though!!!


----------



## Redrum1327

**** you Pinky


----------



## Pinkbear

**** you red


----------



## Spongy

**** off spongy.


----------



## Pinkbear

Heavy chest day

Bench press (5/3/1)
115x5
145x5
175x3
215x5
245x3
275x4

Incline db 
100x4
105x4(3 sets)
110x4

Hammar strength decline
90x4(2 sets)
135x4(2 sets)
180x4

Rope pull down
5 sets of 4

Hammer strength flat bench 
90x4 5 sets of 4

Dips & push ups super set
Sets of 4 till can't lift myself


No video today. Gym was super packed.


----------



## Pinkbear

Today is a rest day. 
No training = no carbs 
tomorrow will be dl day
and a video


----------



## Pinkbear

Heavy back day

Deadlift 
175x5
215x5
260x3
325x5
360x3
410x4 did not do touch n go reset each time

Short day just did deads and left


----------



## Pinkbear

Light leg day

Squats 
155x5
195x5
230x5
250x5
290x5
330x7

Front squat with box
185 5 sets of 5

Hack squats machine 
5 sets of 8

leg extension 
5 sets of 8

Leg curls 
5 sets of 8


----------



## CCCP

PB how come you start low and go high? When I bench I prefer to start close to my limit and go lower as I get more fatigued.


----------



## Pinkbear

It's warming up.
I don't stretch much and I like to add weight up to my working reps


----------



## Pinkbear

Well **** me.....

So it was deadlifts tonight. Felt strong.

My 531 called for 395x6+ ....ecks challenged me to do 8...

So I got my 6 and needed to reset. Was going up on number 7 and pop... Heard a pop/crack in my lower back when the bar was at about mid shin. Dropped the bar immediately. Stood up took my belt off and tried to walk it off... Like nothing happen.

Next thing I know I can barley bend over right now. Had to clean up the deadlift area very slowly.

Grabbed a foam roller and attempted to roll on it. It felt ok but it stiff to bend over. I'm hoping this isn't to serious and I'm be ok... I'm have to wait n see tomorrow in the morning how bad it is. 

**** me...

I can twist side to side no problem 
bending back ward is ok
but bending over is a no no 

With my legs straight and bending over when my hands reach my knees my back says hell no


----------



## carebear81

Oh shit. Sorry to hear that. I hope that you are feeling better soon, hopefully it isn't anything major.


----------



## Seeker

Dude..... Hope you didn't herniate anything disc wise


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah bro sorry to hear is and go get it looked at right away if you can. Don't be fuking around either.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Oh for ****s sake...


----------



## wabbitt

Hope it's nothing serious.  Good luck brother-speedy recovery.


----------



## trodizzle

Dang brother, sorry to hear about your stop at snap city. I hope it isn't major. Here if you need a hand job.


----------



## widehips71

I was going to make a joke about playing tennis, but herniated disks are no joke.  Been down that road.  Be easy and get checked bro.  I'll send you some pics of my morning shit to cheer you up


----------



## Pinkbear

Ok guys it's def not a disc.... Or nothing serious for that matter 

When I got home I took some Advil, a soma And a vike. Had the gf rubbed some voodoo magic stuff on it. This morning it doesn't hurt as bad. also I can bend over a lot more. It's more of a slight dull pain now. 

Idk what happened but that sucked... Felt like seeker...a crippled old man.

Now knowing it's not anything sserious I'm just gunna take some time off from lifting. 
I m gotta start with pob so I think all next week I'm gunna rest. Just light cardio and stretching.   
Don't worry pob I'm a fast healer


----------



## LeanHerm

By girlfriend you mean seek??? Just wondering cause I would've helped  ! 


All serious it's good it's not serious and rest that shot sonny before I smack you in my skinny jeans.


----------



## Seeker

Fuking asshole. Had me all worried for nothing. Dick!


----------



## Pinkbear

Hey it was a scary moument for me to.


----------



## ToolSteel

Pinkbear said:


> Well **** me.....
> 
> So it was deadlifts tonight. Felt strong.
> 
> My 531 called for 395x6+ ....ecks challenged me to do 8...
> 
> So I got my 6 and needed to reset. Was going up on number 7 and pop... Heard a pop/crack in my lower back when the bar was at about mid shin. Dropped the bar immediately. Stood up took my belt off and tried to walk it off... Like nothing happen.
> 
> Next thing I know I can barley bend over right now. Had to clean up the deadlift area very slowly.
> 
> Grabbed a foam roller and attempted to roll on it. It felt ok but it stiff to bend over. I'm hoping this isn't to serious and I'm be ok... I'm have to wait n see tomorrow in the morning how bad it is.
> 
> **** me...
> 
> I can twist side to side no problem
> bending back ward is ok
> but bending over is a no no
> 
> With my legs straight and bending over when my hands reach my knees my back says hell no



That is pretty much exactly what happened to me doing squats a few weeks ago. Still trying to recover. Putting my boots on in the morning is pretty difficult.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Everyone is banned from squats and deads until technique is inspected by a competent individual.


----------



## Pinkbear

I'm post naked videos in 2 weeks so you can fully access my form


----------



## stonetag

Pinkbear said:


> Ok guys it's def not a disc.... Or nothing serious for that matter
> 
> When I got home I took some Advil, a soma And a vike. Had the gf rubbed some voodoo magic stuff on it. This morning it doesn't hurt as bad. also I can bend over a lot more. It's more of a slight dull pain now.
> 
> Idk what happened but that sucked... Felt like seeker...a crippled old man.
> 
> Now knowing it's not anything sserious I'm just gunna take some time off from lifting.
> I m gotta start with pob so I think all next week I'm gunna rest. Just light cardio and stretching.
> Don't worry pob I'm a fast healer



Well at least you can bend over.....


----------



## ToolSteel

stonetag said:


> Well at least you can bend over.....




Seeker's exact thoughts I'm sure


----------



## Redrum1327

Pussy 

Glad your ok dude


----------



## Pinkbear

So my back injury was nothing serious.

went to Vegas this weekend and I'm still fuzzy headed. This week is just gunna be some light cardio each day and stretching.

Also going off my meal prepping and just making sandwiches this week. Feels good having a brown bag lunch. Seeker leaves me notes inside the bag. He such a good wife


----------



## Seeker

Lol asshole. Saw some nice pics


----------



## Pinkbear

New avi..... Sorry spongy


----------



## NbleSavage

I'd hit it.


----------



## mickems

Pinkbear said:


> New avi..... Sorry spongy



I love that new avi PB.


----------



## Pinkbear

Hello Sluts

So I've been out of the gym for a full week now.
I think it's about time to get back at it. 

Back to my normal diet or chicken n rice.... Pizza you will be missed. 

This week is just gunna be some light work. Sticking with the basics. Next week I plan on starting with pob. Will try and do everyday updates with videos but no promisies


----------

